# Gamer pc 500-600 euro für kumpel



## Gaggle27 (24. Mai 2011)

*Gamer pc 500-600 euro für kumpel*

Hi Leute ich will mal nen pc für nen Kumpel zusammenstellen 500- maximal 600 euro. Ohne Bildschirm er spielt auf hd  Qualität auf 23" Monitor ??
Was lässt such da so machen??


----------



## Sandy Bridge Sparer (24. Mai 2011)

Er sollte sich ein Sandy Bridge System zusammenstellen, vielleicht lohnt es sich aber noch auf den Bulldozer zu warten


----------



## Gaggle27 (24. Mai 2011)

Sandy Bridge Sparer schrieb:
			
		

> Er sollte sich ein Sandy Bridge System zusammenstellen, vielleicht lohnt es sich aber noch auf den Bulldozer zu warten



Ja mal Schaun ob er so lange warten will ich frag mal


----------



## Sandy Bridge Sparer (24. Mai 2011)

Ok, es lohnt sich vielleicht, es sei denn er braucht es sofort


----------



## quantenslipstream (24. Mai 2011)

*AW: Gamer pc 500-600 euro für kumpel*

Bis 600€ gibts schon was bei Sandy, das sollte machbar sein und Bulldozer wird anfangs sicher mehr kosten als nötig tut.


----------



## Gaggle27 (24. Mai 2011)

Sandy Bridge Sparer schrieb:
			
		

> Ok, es lohnt sich vielleicht, es sei denn er braucht es sofort



Ne nich unbedingt sofort hat jemand schon ne Zusammenstellung??


----------



## Gaggle27 (24. Mai 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:
			
		

> Bis 600€ gibts schon was bei Sandy, das sollte machbar sein und Bulldozer wird anfangs sicher mehr kosten als nötig tut.



Jo seh ich auch so


----------



## der_knoben (24. Mai 2011)

*AW: Gamer pc 500-600 euro für kumpel*

So, bitte schön: Kostet knapp 600EUR, Übertaktung ist bei der CPU nicht möglich.


----------



## huntertech (24. Mai 2011)

*AW: Gamer pc 500-600 euro für kumpel*

Wenn er nicht übertakten möchte, wäre sowas sein Fall:

CPU:[FONT=&quot]Intel Core i5-2400[/FONT][FONT=&quot] (~140€)[/FONT]  CPU-Kühler (optional):  Scythe Mugen 2 Rev. B (~33€)
  GraKa: Gainward GTX 560 Ti Phantom (~205€)
  Board: MSI H61M-E33 (~50€)
  Ram: 2x2GB DDR3-1333 z.B. von G.Skill oder GeIL (~30€)
  HDD: WD Caviar Black (0,5, 1, 1,5, 2 TB) bzw. Samsung Spinpoint F3 (0,5, 1 TB) (~30-110€)
  Laufwerk: LiteOn iHAS324 (~20€, DVD), LG CH10LS20 (~50€, BR lesen), LG BH10LS30 (~75€, BR schreiben)
  Netzteil: Cooler Master Silent Pro M500 (~65€)
  Gehäuse: Am besten selbst aussuchen (z.B. von Cooler Master, Lian Li, Lancool, NZXT, Antec, Xigmatek, Enermax, Aerocool)
  SSD (optional!): Corsair Force F60 (60GB, ~100€)


----------



## Sandy Bridge Sparer (24. Mai 2011)

Hat der Kumpel vielleicht noch hdd Netzteil oder Gehäuse, oder andere Hardware die weiterverwendet werden könnte/soll rumliegen?


----------



## Gaggle27 (24. Mai 2011)

Windows 7 bräuchte er auch noch 
Home Premium versteht sich


----------



## huntertech (24. Mai 2011)

*AW: Gamer pc 500-600 euro für kumpel*



Gaggle27 schrieb:


> Windows 7 bräuchte er auch noch
> Home Premium versteht sich


 Am besten die SystemBuilder-Version kaufen (SB), kostet 80€, muss er sich nur auf eine Art (32-bit oder 64-bit) festlegen. Aber da letzteres sowieso immer zu empfehlen ist, weniger ein Problem (wenn er auf eine Bedienungsanleitung verzichten kann ^^).


----------



## Sandy Bridge Sparer (24. Mai 2011)

Was ist dann mit restlicher gebrauchter Hardware? Oder hat dein Kumpel nichts mehr übrig?


----------



## Gaggle27 (24. Mai 2011)

Sandy Bridge Sparer schrieb:
			
		

> Was ist dann mit restlicher gebrauchter Hardware? Oder hat dein Kumpel nichts mehr übrig?



Er hat noch nen alten Rechner ich weiß aber nich was man davon noch gebrauchen kann

Edit: ansonsten ist die Zusammenstellung von knobi schon seine Vorstellung  *Lob*


----------



## huntertech (24. Mai 2011)

*AW: Gamer pc 500-600 euro für kumpel*



Gaggle27 schrieb:


> Er hat noch nen alten Rechner ich weiß aber nich was man davon noch gebrauchen kann
> 
> Edit: ansonsten ist die Zusammenstellung von knobi schon seine Vorstellung  *Lob*


 Dann sag ihm, er möchte doch bitte mal seine Hardware bzw. seinen PC hier posten


----------



## Abufaso (24. Mai 2011)

Wie alt ist der PC deines Freundes?


----------



## Gaggle27 (24. Mai 2011)

huntertech schrieb:
			
		

> Dann sag ihm, er möchte doch bitte mal seine Hardware bzw. seinen PC hier posten



Ja aber leider er's morgen  aber ich kümmere mich drum


----------



## huntertech (24. Mai 2011)

*AW: Gamer pc 500-600 euro für kumpel*

Ok gut (wir sind gespannt)


----------



## Gaggle27 (24. Mai 2011)

Abufaso schrieb:
			
		

> Wie alt ist der PC deines Freundes?



Kp 3-4 Jahre glaub ich


----------



## huntertech (24. Mai 2011)

*AW: Gamer pc 500-600 euro für kumpel*

Warten wir mal deinen morgigen Post mit dem System ab, Festplatte & Laufwerk lassen sich oft weiterverwenden, manchmal auch Gehäuse & Netzteil (falls gewünscht).


----------



## Abufaso (24. Mai 2011)

Vielleicht kann man dann die HDD oder den Brenner weiter verwenden.

Edit: Zu langsam...


----------



## quantenslipstream (24. Mai 2011)

*AW: Gamer pc 500-600 euro für kumpel*

Das LC-Power kann man weiter benutzen.... als Lichtbogen.


----------



## Gaggle27 (24. Mai 2011)

huntertech schrieb:
			
		

> Warten wir mal deinen morgigen Post mit dem System ab, Festplatte & Laufwerk lassen sich oft weiterverwenden, manchmal auch Gehäuse & Netzteil (falls gewünscht).



Ja mal Schaum bestimmt festplatte und Laufwerk Vllt noch bluray Laufwerk aber wohl eher unwahrscheinlich


----------



## huntertech (24. Mai 2011)

*AW: Gamer pc 500-600 euro für kumpel*

Wieso? Wenn er ein BR-Laufwerk hat, kann ers doch nutzen und solange die Platte einen Sata-Anschluss hat


----------



## Abufaso (24. Mai 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:
			
		

> Das LC-Power kann man weiter benutzen.... als Lichtbogen.



Kleines Feuerwerk zur Einweihung des PCs


----------



## huntertech (24. Mai 2011)

*AW: Gamer pc 500-600 euro für kumpel*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Das LC-Power kann man weiter benutzen.... als Lichtbogen.





Abufaso schrieb:


> Kleines Feuerwerk zur Einweihung des PCs


 Kann grad nicht ganz folgen...


----------



## Gaggle27 (24. Mai 2011)

huntertech schrieb:
			
		

> Wieso? Wenn er ein BR-Laufwerk hat, kann ers doch nutzen und solange die Platte einen Sata-Anschluss hat



Er hat normales Laufwerk und Vllt macht er noch ein bluray rein.


----------



## huntertech (24. Mai 2011)

*AW: Gamer pc 500-600 euro für kumpel*



Gaggle27 schrieb:


> Er hat normales Laufwerk und Vllt macht er noch ein bluray rein.


 Dann aber in den neuen PC


----------



## Abufaso (24. Mai 2011)

huntertech schrieb:
			
		

> Kann grad nicht ganz folgen...



LC-Power Netzeile sind Chinaböller 
Mit derselben Verarbeitungsqualität.


----------



## Gaggle27 (24. Mai 2011)

huntertech schrieb:
			
		

> Dann aber in den neuen PC



Ja mein ich ja


----------



## huntertech (24. Mai 2011)

*AW: Gamer pc 500-600 euro für kumpel*



Abufaso schrieb:


> LC-Power Netzeile sind Chinaböller


 Achso... wieder was gelernt  Ich steh ja mehr so auf die Deathstars als Platten  (mal schaun, wer eher stirbt, LC-Power oder Deathstar)


----------



## Gaggle27 (24. Mai 2011)

Abufaso schrieb:
			
		

> LC-Power Netzeile sind Chinaböller



Ja das ist nicht so gut


----------



## huntertech (24. Mai 2011)

*AW: Gamer pc 500-600 euro für kumpel*



Gaggle27 schrieb:


> Ja mein ich ja


 Laufwerksvorschlage: Siehe Seite 1 (meine Zusammenstellung)


----------



## quantenslipstream (24. Mai 2011)

*AW: Gamer pc 500-600 euro für kumpel*



huntertech schrieb:


> Achso... wieder was gelernt  Ich steh ja mehr so auf die Deathstars als Platten  (mal schaun, wer eher stirbt, LC-Power oder Deathstar)


 
Das LC-Power, weil es schon beim Einschalten durchbrennt und die Platte erst gar kein Strom zum durchbrennen bekommt.


----------



## huntertech (24. Mai 2011)

*AW: Gamer pc 500-600 euro für kumpel*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Das LC-Power, weil es schon beim Einschalten durchbrennt und die Platte erst gar kein Strom zum durchbrennen bekommt.


 Die ist ja auch schon kaputt, wenn die nur ihren bald bevorstehenden Einsatz riecht


----------



## Abufaso (24. Mai 2011)

Die Platte schafft das auch so  
Die braucht keinen Strom zum Durchbrennen


----------



## huntertech (24. Mai 2011)

*AW: Gamer pc 500-600 euro für kumpel*



Abufaso schrieb:


> Die Platte schafft das auch so
> Die braucht keinen Strom zum Durchbrennen


 Sag ich ja


----------



## Winkl09 (25. Mai 2011)

*AW: Gamer pc 500-600 euro für kumpel*

So, um euch nicht lange warten zu lassen.
Hallo erstmal, ich bin der "Kumpel" und habe mich jetzt hier mal angemeldet.

Mein Rechner ist ein Scaleo PC von Fujitsu Siemens.
-Festplatte: *Barracuda 7200.10 (360 GB)*
-MoBo: *HT2000* (Hersteller ist wohl Fujitsu Siemens, kann nichts genaueres finden)
-RAM: *2815 MB DDR2* (original 2GB, habe dann noch etwas in einer Schublade gefunden )
*-DVD Laufwerk* von LG, ich weiß darüber auch nichts genaueres
-Grafikkarte: *NVIDIA Geforce GT220* (aufgerüstet, ist aber auch nicht das Beste^^)
*-Netzteil*: kA, aber muss neues her, da es nur ca. 200-240V liefert
-Prozessor: *AMD Athlon(tm) 64 X2 Dual Core Processor 5000+ 2.60GHz*

Zur Frage Betriebssystem: Ja, es soll eine 64 Bit- Version sein, das andere ist quatsch in meinen Augen.
So, und dann habe ich auch noch eine Frage: Wieso würdet ihr einen i5 nehmen, wenn ein AMD Phenom billiger ist und auch mehr GHz liefert?
Hoffe, ihr könnt mir weiterhelfen.


----------



## Softy (25. Mai 2011)

*AW: Gamer pc 500-600 euro für kumpel*

Der i5 wischt mit dem PhenomII den Boden auf. Für 600€ kriegst Du einen core i5 mit einer GTX560, damit bist Du deutlich schneller unterwegs 

CPU: Intel Core i5-2400, 4x 3.10GHz, boxed ~150
Board: ASUS P8H61-M Pro Rev 3.0, H61 (B3) ~70  
 RAM: G.Skill DIMM Kit 4GB PC3-10667U CL9-9-9-24 ~35  
 HDD: Samsung Spinpoint F3 500GB ~30
 NT: Cougar A450 450W ATX 2.3 ~55
Gehäuse: Cooler Master Elite 430 ~40 oder  Cooler Master Centurion 5 II schwarz ~55 oder  Sharkoon T9 Value rot mit Sichtfenster ~55 oder  Zalman Z9 Plus schwarz ~55
 Graka: Gigabyte GeForce GTX 560 Ti OC, 1024MB GDDR5 ~185
Brenner: LG Electronics GH22NS50 ~15


----------



## Winkl09 (25. Mai 2011)

*AW: Gamer pc 500-600 euro für kumpel*

Wenn alles andere auch preislich passt...
Also eigentlich ist bei 600€ sense, aber vielleicht kann ich doch noch ein bisschen kurbeln bis 650€, aber dann ist echt Ende im Gelände.


----------



## quantenslipstream (25. Mai 2011)

*AW: Gamer pc 500-600 euro für kumpel*

Der Rechner ist uralt, da kannst du sicher gar nichts mehr von gebrauchen, höchstens noch Laufwerke.


----------



## Winkl09 (25. Mai 2011)

*AW: Gamer pc 500-600 euro für kumpel*

ja, das habe ich mir auch fast gedacht...


----------



## quantenslipstream (25. Mai 2011)

*AW: Gamer pc 500-600 euro für kumpel*

Wie sieht es den jetzt aus, hast du schon eine Zusammenstellung, die du posten willst?


----------



## huntertech (25. Mai 2011)

*AW: Gamer pc 500-600 euro für kumpel*

Softys Zusammenstellung (4. Seite) ist soweit OK, die kannst du kaufen. Ein günstigeres Board wäre: [FONT=&quot] [/FONT][FONT=&quot]MSI H61M-E33[/FONT][FONT=&quot] (~50€). Wenn dir die von ihm vorgeschlagenen Gehäuse nicht gefallen, kannst du dich auch bei den Herstellern hier mal umsehen: [/FONT]  Cooler Master, Lian Li, Lancool, NZXT, Antec, Xigmatek, Enermax, Aerocool)


----------



## huntertech (25. Mai 2011)

*AW: Gamer pc 500-600 euro für kumpel*

Und schon wieder Doppelpost -.-


----------



## quantenslipstream (25. Mai 2011)

*AW: Gamer pc 500-600 euro für kumpel*



huntertech schrieb:


> Und schon wieder Doppelpost -.-


 
Gibts doch zu, das macht du, weil du immer doppelt auf den Button drückst.


----------



## huntertech (25. Mai 2011)

*AW: Gamer pc 500-600 euro für kumpel*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Gibts doch zu, das macht du, weil du immer doppelt auf den Button drückst.


 Nein ganz ehrlich, der lädt immer 5 Sekunden, dann brech ichs Laden ab und dann sind da 2 Posts -.- Und wir wissen doch beide, dass du hier der Spammer von uns beiden bist  (Muss der Telekom mal mächtig sonstwohin treten, mein Internet spielt seit Monaten verrückt ^^)


----------



## der_knoben (25. Mai 2011)

*AW: Gamer pc 500-600 euro für kumpel*

Quanti hat das Kommentar doch auch nur abgegeben, damit er seine 38.000 Beiträge heute noch vollbekommt.


----------



## huntertech (25. Mai 2011)

*AW: Gamer pc 500-600 euro für kumpel*



der_knoben schrieb:


> Quanti hat das Kommentar doch auch nur abgegeben, damit er seine 38.000 Beiträge heute noch vollbekommt.


 Echt jetzt Quanti, jetzt ists aber genug. Immer diese Spammerei!


----------



## quantenslipstream (25. Mai 2011)

*AW: Gamer pc 500-600 euro für kumpel*



huntertech schrieb:


> Nein ganz ehrlich, der lädt immer 5 Sekunden, dann brech ichs Laden ab und dann sind da 2 Posts -.- Und wir wissen doch beide, dass du hier der Spammer von uns beiden bist  (Muss der Telekom mal mächtig sonstwohin treten, mein Internet spielt seit Monaten verrückt ^^)



Sowas hab ich ab und zu auch mal, das Forum ist extrem träge und dann stehen da plötzlich 2 Posts oder sogar mal 3. 



der_knoben schrieb:


> Quanti hat das Kommentar doch auch nur abgegeben, damit er seine 38.000 Beiträge heute noch vollbekommt.


 
Die kriege ich auch ohne den Post voll.


----------



## huntertech (25. Mai 2011)

*AW: Gamer pc 500-600 euro für kumpel*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Sowas hab ich ab und zu auch mal, das Forum ist extrem träge und dann stehen da plötzlich 2 Posts oder sogar mal 3.
> 
> 
> 
> Die kriege ich auch ohne den Post voll.


 Jetzt haste dir schon wieder nen Post erschlichen -.-


----------



## Winkl09 (25. Mai 2011)

*AW: Gamer pc 500-600 euro für kumpel*

Ich finde Softy's Zusammenstellung auch eigentlich nicht schlecht, aber das muss noch ein bisschen billiger werden. Das MSI Board habe ich da jetzt mit eingerechnet:



> CPU: Intel Core i5-2400, 4x 3.10GHz, boxed
> Board: MSI H61M-E33
> RAM: G.Skill DIMM Kit 4GB PC3-10667U CL9-9-9-24
> HDD: Samsung Spinpoint F3 500GB
> ...



+Win7 Home Prem. 64-Bit

--> passt nicht so wirklich in mein Budget, laut amazon.de sind das nähmlich ca. 700€
kann mir jemand einen günstiges Versandhaus empfehlen?


----------



## huntertech (25. Mai 2011)

*AW: Gamer pc 500-600 euro für kumpel*



Winkl09 schrieb:


> Ich finde Softy's Zusammenstellung auch eigentlich nicht schlecht, aber das muss noch ein bisschen billiger werden. Das MSI Board habe ich da jetzt mit eingerechnet:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nimm einen Preisvergleicher! Und stell die Händler dann so zusammen, dass du trotz des mehrfachen Versandes den besten Preis rauskriegst.


----------



## Winkl09 (25. Mai 2011)

*AW: Gamer pc 500-600 euro für kumpel*

aber bei so vielen Artikeln bringt das doch nicht, wenn man immer noch den Versand dazu bezahlen muss...


----------



## Gaggle27 (25. Mai 2011)

huntertech schrieb:
			
		

> Nimm einen Preisvergleicher! Und stell die Händler dann so zusammen, dass du trotz des mehrfachen Versandes den besten Preis rauskriegst.



Hey winckl Nehm Geizhals als preisvergleich  cool das du dich angemeldet hast


----------



## huntertech (25. Mai 2011)

*AW: Gamer pc 500-600 euro für kumpel*



Winkl09 schrieb:


> aber bei so vielen Artikeln bringt das doch nicht, wenn man immer noch den Versand dazu bezahlen muss...


 Ich kombiniere meist 2-3 Händler (meist Mindfactory, Hardwareversand und teils noch ein anderes). Bei Mindfactory gibts zwischen 0 und 6 Uhr und mind. 100€ Bestellwert kostenlosen Versand.


----------



## Softy (25. Mai 2011)

*AW: Gamer pc 500-600 euro für kumpel*

Netzteil könntest Du ein XFX Core Edition PRO 450W ATX 2.3 (P1-450S-XXB9) | Geizhals.at Deutschland nehmen.

Board ist dann halt ohne SATA3 und USB3, Gehäuse wäre ein Xigmatek Asgard I, II oder III etwas günstiger.


----------



## huntertech (25. Mai 2011)

*AW: Gamer pc 500-600 euro für kumpel*



Softy schrieb:


> Netzteil könntest Du ein XFX Core Edition PRO 450W ATX 2.3 (P1-450S-XXB9) | Geizhals.at Deutschland nehmen.
> 
> Board ist dann halt ohne SATA3 und USB3, Gehäuse wäre ein Xigmatek Asgard I, II oder III etwas günstiger.


 Habe ja einige Gehäusehersteller aufgelistet. Aus meiner Sicht wäre es empfehlenswert, sich mal ne Stunde da durchzuwurschteln, manchmal findet man irgendein Case, von dem man wirklich hin und weg ist. Besser, als das Case dann nach dem Kauf durch Zufall zu entdecken ^^


----------



## quantenslipstream (25. Mai 2011)

*AW: Gamer pc 500-600 euro für kumpel*



huntertech schrieb:


> Jetzt haste dir schon wieder nen Post erschlichen -.-


 
Dazu sag ich dann eher nichts mehr. 



Winkl09 schrieb:


> aber bei so vielen Artikeln bringt das doch nicht, wenn man immer noch den Versand dazu bezahlen muss...


 
Du musst halt schauen, wo du die Sachen für welches Geld bekommst.
Kriegst du die Sachen bei drei Anbieten so viel günstiger, dass du trotz mehrfacher Versandkosten noch unter dem Preis bei einem einzigen Händler bist, lohnt es sich halt, mehrfach zu bestellen.


----------



## huntertech (25. Mai 2011)

*AW: Gamer pc 500-600 euro für kumpel*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Dazu sag ich dann eher nichts mehr.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Ist häufig so, dass man mit Mindfactory und Hardwareversand am besten fährt, und ersteres hat ja wie gesagt nachts keine Versandkosten.


----------



## Softy (25. Mai 2011)

*AW: Gamer pc 500-600 euro für kumpel*

Normalerweise sind hardwareversand.de und mindfactory.de sehr günstig. Falls da ein Artikel nicht zu kriegen ist, poste den hier, dann sollte sich beim Anbieter ein gleichwertiger Artikel finden lassen.


----------



## Abufaso (25. Mai 2011)

Zur Not kann man dir Teile auch im Laden kaufen, bei K&M oder so..


----------



## huntertech (25. Mai 2011)

*AW: Gamer pc 500-600 euro für kumpel*



Softy schrieb:


> Normalerweise sind hardwareversand.de und mindfactory.de sehr günstig. Falls da ein Artikel nicht zu kriegen ist, poste den hier, dann sollte sich beim Anbieter ein gleichwertiger Artikel finden lassen.


 Bei Hardwareversand gibts auch noch den Trick, dass die Teile günstiger sind, wenn du sie alle einzeln über einen Preisvergleicher aufrufst und dadurch dann zu HWV kommst. Bei MF musst du aufpassen, die ändern fast minütlich die Preise (nachts in der Versandfreien Zeit natürlich etwas teurer als tagsüber).



Abufaso schrieb:


> Zur Not kann man dir Teile auch im Laden kaufen, bei K&M oder so..


Kostet oft viel mehr und da werden Willensschwache leicht von Verkäufern zu anderen, angeblich gleichwertigen oder besseren Produkten gebracht.


----------



## Winkl09 (25. Mai 2011)

*AW: Gamer pc 500-600 euro für kumpel*

So. Ich habe jetzt nochmal Preise verglichen:
Zusammenstellung:
CPU: Intel Core i5-2400, 4x 3.10GHz, boxed
Board: MSI H61M-E33
 RAM: G.Skill DIMM Kit 4GB PC3-10667U CL9-9-9-24
 HDD: Samsung Spinpoint F3 500GB
 NT: XFX Core Edition PRO 450W ATX 2.3 (P1-450s-XXB9)
Gehäuse: Cooler Master Elite 430
 Graka: Gigabyte GeForce GTX 560 Ti OC, 1024MB GDDR5
Brenner: LG Electronics GH22NS50
 = 608€
Das ist doch schonmal ganz gut für den Anfang.
Jetzt kommt da nur noch Versandkosten zu und das Zusammenbauen (das meiste müsste ich zwar selber hinbekommen, aber ich geh lieber auf Nummer sicher...)


----------



## Abufaso (25. Mai 2011)

Wo wird der denn zusammengebaut?

Manche Geschäfte wollen da ~50€ für!! Oder noch mehr.


----------



## Softy (25. Mai 2011)

*AW: Gamer pc 500-600 euro für kumpel*



Winkl09 schrieb:


> Jetzt kommt da nur noch Versandkosten zu und das Zusammenbauen (das meiste müsste ich zwar selber hinbekommen, aber ich geh lieber auf Nummer sicher...)



Dann kommt eigentlich nur hardwareversand.de in Frage. Die bauen die Kiste für 20€ zusammen.


----------



## Winkl09 (25. Mai 2011)

*AW: Gamer pc 500-600 euro für kumpel*

So billig? Oha, danke für den Tipp, das hätte ich wirklich nicht gedacht.


----------



## huntertech (25. Mai 2011)

*AW: Gamer pc 500-600 euro für kumpel*



Winkl09 schrieb:


> So. Ich habe jetzt nochmal Preise verglichen:
> Zusammenstellung:
> CPU: Intel Core i5-2400, 4x 3.10GHz, boxed
> Board: MSI H61M-E33
> ...


Zusammenbauen ist wirklich leicht, notfalls helfen wir dir auch gerne. Aber freu dich da nicht zu früh, das MSI H61M-E33 hatte ich vorgeschlagen, weil es sehr günstig ist. Es hat weder 4 Ram-Bänke, noch viele Erweiterungsslots oder USB 3.0 bzw. Sata 6GB/s. Wenn du das alles nicht brauchst und jetzt lieber da sparst, kannst du jedoch beruhigt zugreifen


----------



## Gaggle27 (25. Mai 2011)

Winkl09 schrieb:
			
		

> So. Ich habe jetzt nochmal Preise verglichen:
> Zusammenstellung:
> CPU: Intel Core i5-2400, 4x 3.10GHz, boxed
> Board: MSI H61M-E33
> ...



Was ist mit CPU kühler??


----------



## Winkl09 (25. Mai 2011)

*AW: Gamer pc 500-600 euro für kumpel*

Naja, wäre von Vorteil, wenn ichs hätte, das stimmt, aber da kann ich notfalls auch drauf verzichten. Kannst du vielleicht nochmal ein oder zwei Boards vorschlagen, die genau zwischen dem ASUS und dem MSI liegen?


----------



## huntertech (25. Mai 2011)

*AW: Gamer pc 500-600 euro für kumpel*



Winkl09 schrieb:


> Naja, wäre von Vorteil, wenn ichs hätte, das stimmt, aber da kann ich notfalls auch drauf verzichten. Kannst du vielleicht nochmal ein oder zwei Boards vorschlagen, die genau zwischen dem ASUS und dem MSI liegen?


 Musst schon sagen, was die Boards können sollen, bevor wir dir eins nennen können ^^ (Und ein bitte  ).
Den CPU-Kühler brauchste nur beim Übertakten, da das aber mit dem 2400 eh nicht richtig geht, kannst du drauf verzichten. Der Boxed ist sehr leise! (Auf Kosten der Temp.)


----------



## Softy (25. Mai 2011)

*AW: Gamer pc 500-600 euro für kumpel*

Das ASRock H61M/U3S3, H61 hat 2x USB3 und 2x SATA3.


----------



## Winkl09 (26. Mai 2011)

*AW: Gamer pc 500-600 euro für kumpel*

Ja, das ist schon besser, ich glaube, das nehm ich dann...
Passt das denn jetzt immer noch alles zusammen?


----------



## Softy (26. Mai 2011)

*AW: Gamer pc 500-600 euro für kumpel*

Poste am besten nochmal alles, bevor Du bestellst


----------



## huntertech (26. Mai 2011)

*AW: Gamer pc 500-600 euro für kumpel*



Softy schrieb:


> Das ASRock H61M/U3S3, H61 hat 2x USB3 und 2x SATA3.


 Da steht im Produktnamen nichts davon, dass es die B3-Revision drauf hat und die alte würde ich auf keinen Fall mehr kaufen!


----------



## Winkl09 (26. Mai 2011)

*AW: Gamer pc 500-600 euro für kumpel*

wieso das nicht?


----------



## huntertech (26. Mai 2011)

*AW: Gamer pc 500-600 euro für kumpel*



Winkl09 schrieb:


> wieso das nicht?


 Der alte Chipsatz kann (ist auch von Intel bestätigt) mal alle Sata II-Ports ausfallen lassen, dann haste nur noch 2 Sata IIIer. Daher hat man die B3 eingeführt, wo das nicht passiert (jedenfalls ist noch kein Fall bekannt ^^).


----------



## Softy (26. Mai 2011)

*AW: Gamer pc 500-600 euro für kumpel*



huntertech schrieb:


> Da steht im Produktnamen nichts davon, dass es die B3-Revision drauf hat und die alte würde ich auf keinen Fall mehr kaufen!



Das Board ist noch nicht lange genug auf dem Markt, um noch den SATA2 Bug zu haben.


----------



## huntertech (26. Mai 2011)

*AW: Gamer pc 500-600 euro für kumpel*



Softy schrieb:


> Das Board ist noch nicht lange genug auf dem Markt, um noch den SATA2 Bug zu haben.


 Ah, bei MHV steht, dass es ein B3 ist. Meine Freigabe hats also


----------



## Winkl09 (26. Mai 2011)

*AW: Gamer pc 500-600 euro für kumpel*

CPU: Intel Core i5-2400, 4x 3.10GHz, boxed
Board: ASRock H61M/U3S3, H61
 RAM: G.Skill DIMM Kit 4GB PC3-10667U CL9-9-9-24
 HDD: Samsung Spinpoint F3 500GB
 NT: XFX Core Edition PRO 450W ATX 2.3 (P1-450s-XXB9)
Gehäuse: Cooler Master Elite 430
 Graka: Gigabyte GeForce GTX 560 Ti OC, 1024MB GDDR5
Brenner: LG Electronics GH22NS50

--> passt das alles so zusammen?


----------



## Softy (26. Mai 2011)

*AW: Gamer pc 500-600 euro für kumpel*

Sieht super aus  Kannst Du so bestellen.

Ein 2. Lüfter fürs Gehäuse wäre noch gut, z.B. ein Enermax T.B.Silence 120x120x25mm, 900rpm


----------



## huntertech (26. Mai 2011)

*AW: Gamer pc 500-600 euro für kumpel*



Winkl09 schrieb:


> CPU: Intel Core i5-2400, 4x 3.10GHz, boxed
> Board: ASRock H61M/U3S3, H61
> RAM: G.Skill DIMM Kit 4GB PC3-10667U CL9-9-9-24
> HDD: Samsung Spinpoint F3 500GB
> ...


Ja das passt. Ich kenne nur XFX als Netzteilhersteller nicht. Softy, kannst du da was Positives zu sagen? Sonst vielleicht eher:   Netzteil: Cugar A400 (~40€)

Und wie Softy schon sagte, eben einen Lüfter mehr (je vorne und hinten ist immer gut). Wenns dir zu laut ist, kannst du den vorhandenen auch noch durch den Enermax ersetzen.


----------



## Winkl09 (26. Mai 2011)

*AW: Gamer pc 500-600 euro für kumpel*

Achso, eine Frage noch:
Kann ich dann da meine *Barracuda 7200.10 (360 GB) *nochmal anschließen, um die Daten zu übertragen?


----------



## Winkl09 (26. Mai 2011)

*AW: Gamer pc 500-600 euro für kumpel*

achne, das geht ja auch zur not übers heimnetzwerk...
naja, aber kann ich die da trotzdem noch reinpacken?


----------



## huntertech (26. Mai 2011)

*AW: Gamer pc 500-600 euro für kumpel*



Winkl09 schrieb:


> Achso, eine Frage noch:
> Kann ich dann da meine *Barracuda 7200.10 (360 GB) *nochmal anschließen, um die Daten zu übertragen?


 Da ich denke, dass es eine IDE-Platte ist: Nein, das Board hat keinen IDE-Anschluss. Entweder Adapter kaufen oder externe Platte nehmen oder sowas. Wenn du Windows meinst, ist hier eine Neuinstallation sowieso von Zeit zu Zeit mal zu empfehlen!

PS: Bearbeiten-Button benutzen!


----------



## Softy (26. Mai 2011)

*AW: Gamer pc 500-600 euro für kumpel*



Winkl09 schrieb:


> Achso, eine Frage noch:
> Kann ich dann da meine *Barracuda 7200.10 (360 GB) *nochmal anschließen, um die Daten zu übertragen?



Schau mal, welcher Anschluss dran ist: Serial ATA oder ATA/ATAPI


----------



## huntertech (26. Mai 2011)

*AW: Gamer pc 500-600 euro für kumpel*



Softy schrieb:


> Schau mal, welcher Anschluss dran ist: Serial ATA oder ATA/ATAPI


 Ich hab die Barracuda 7200.11 (aktuell ist ja die .12) und meine hat noch IDE, daher dürfte es seine auch haben!


----------



## Softy (26. Mai 2011)

*AW: Gamer pc 500-600 euro für kumpel*



huntertech schrieb:


> Ja das passt. Ich kenne nur XFX als Netzteilhersteller nicht.



Das o.g. Netzteil basiert technisch auf der Cougar A Serie, und ist daher empfehlenswert. Unter Last ist es etwas lauter als das Cougar A 450. Dafür günstiger


----------



## Winkl09 (26. Mai 2011)

*AW: Gamer pc 500-600 euro für kumpel*

Ja, bei mir ist's das gleiche.


----------



## huntertech (26. Mai 2011)

*AW: Gamer pc 500-600 euro für kumpel*



Winkl09 schrieb:


> Ja, bei mir ist's das gleiche.


 Dann musst du es übers Netzwerk machen. Wen du mit der Lautstärke klar kommst, kannst du mit dem XFX etwas sparen


----------



## Gaggle27 (26. Mai 2011)

Winkl09 schrieb:
			
		

> achne, das geht ja auch zur not übers heimnetzwerk...
> naja, aber kann ich die da trotzdem noch reinpacken?



Ich glaub wir könnten Auch so ein Adapter   Zu Hause rumliegen haben musst mal vorbeikommen denn sehn wir mal. Haben ja unsere alte wd Platte noch an pc angeschlossen.


----------



## Winkl09 (26. Mai 2011)

*AW: Gamer pc 500-600 euro für kumpel*

Jo, ok. Danke für die großzügige und schnelle Hilfe


----------



## Gaggle27 (26. Mai 2011)

Winkl09 schrieb:
			
		

> Jo, ok. Danke für die großzügige und schnelle Hilfe



Und ein kleines feedback ist hier immer gern gesehen wie der pc lauft usw.


----------



## Winkl09 (26. Mai 2011)

*AW: Gamer pc 500-600 euro für kumpel*

Jo, werdet ihr hören


----------



## huntertech (26. Mai 2011)

*AW: Gamer pc 500-600 euro für kumpel*



Winkl09 schrieb:


> Jo, werdet ihr hören


 *Gespannt sei* ^^


----------



## quantenslipstream (26. Mai 2011)

*AW: Gamer pc 500-600 euro für kumpel*

Hier noch mal eine Empfehlung für den zusammenbau und den Test danach. 
Feuerlscher Preisvergleich | Feuerlscher - Preise bei idealo.de


----------



## Gaggle27 (26. Mai 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:
			
		

> Hier noch mal eine Empfehlung für den zusammenbau und den Test danach.
> Feuerlscher Preisvergleich | Feuerlscher - Preise bei idealo.de



*Love*


----------



## Abufaso (26. Mai 2011)

huntertech schrieb:
			
		

> *Gespannt sei* ^^



Sowas nennt man Spam 



			
				quantenslipstream schrieb:
			
		

> Hier noch mal eine Empfehlung für den zusammenbau und den Test danach.
> Feuerlscher Preisvergleich | Feuerlscher - Preise bei idealo.de



 
 Eine Löschdecke und ein Eimer Sand wären vielleicht noch hilfreich


----------



## Softy (26. Mai 2011)

*AW: Gamer pc 500-600 euro für kumpel*



Abufaso schrieb:


> Eine Löschdecke und ein Eimer Sand wären vielleicht noch hilfreich



Vergiss das Löschen und hol die Cam zum mitfilmen, sobald es qualmt.


----------



## huntertech (26. Mai 2011)

*AW: Gamer pc 500-600 euro für kumpel*



Abufaso schrieb:


> Eine Löschdecke und ein Eimer Sand wären vielleicht noch hilfreich





Softy schrieb:


> Vergiss das Löschen und hol die Cam zum mitfilmen, sobald es qualmt.


Sowas heißt übrigends auch Spam


----------



## Softy (26. Mai 2011)

*AW: Gamer pc 500-600 euro für kumpel*



huntertech schrieb:


> Sowas heißt übrigends auch Spam



und übrigens schreibt man übrigends übrigens


----------



## huntertech (26. Mai 2011)

*AW: Gamer pc 500-600 euro für kumpel*



Softy schrieb:


> und übrigens schreibt man übrigends übrigens


 Man beginnt Sätze auch großgeschrieben und beendet sie mit einem Punkt. Ganz nebenbei hast du auch noch die Anführungszeichen und den Doppelpunkt vergessen!


----------



## Abufaso (26. Mai 2011)

huntertech schrieb:
			
		

> Man beginnt Sätze auch großgeschrieben und beendet sie mit einem Punkt. Ganz nebenbei hast du auch noch die Anführungszeichen und den Doppelpunkt vergessen!



Mittlerweile ist das hier echt nur noch Spam, bzw. Rechtschreibübungen


----------



## quantenslipstream (26. Mai 2011)

*AW: Gamer pc 500-600 euro für kumpel*

Einer muss halt mal den Petz Button drücken, bevor das hier noch ausartet.


----------



## huntertech (26. Mai 2011)

*AW: Gamer pc 500-600 euro für kumpel*



Abufaso schrieb:


> Mittlerweile ist das hier echt nur noch Spam, bzw. Rechtschreibübungen


 Und wer hat wieder angefangen? Der Quanti natürlich 


Aber lassen wir es gut sein, das Thema ist ja durch


----------



## Winkl09 (2. Juni 2011)

*AW: Gamer pc 500-600 euro für kumpel*

Nochmal eine Frage, ist es nicht doch vielleicht besser, einen AMD Phenom x4 zu nehmen? Das ist ein bisschen billiger. Vielleicht recht das ja nicht ganz an den i5 ran, aber dafür hätt ich dann noch einen vernünftigen Kühler, einen Alpenföhn o.a., im Budget.
Könnt ihr mir da vielleicht noch etwas weiterhelfen?
Dann könnt ich auch vielleicht noch ein Netzteil nehmen, von einer Marke, die auch weithin bekannter ist. Ich zum Beispiel habe ja auch noch nichts von XFX gehört.
Da wärs mir lieber, ein Netzteil von einer, für gute Qualität bekannte Firma, zu haben...


----------



## quantenslipstream (2. Juni 2011)

*AW: Gamer pc 500-600 euro für kumpel*

Der i5 hat nun mal mehr Leistung als der Phenom, und der Boxed reicht ja für den Intel.
Die XFX Core Netzteile werden von Seasonic gefertigt und basieren auf den Seasonic S12II, also schon sehr gute Teile, da musst du dir keine Gedanken machen.


----------



## Lordac (2. Juni 2011)

*AW: Gamer pc 500-600 euro für kumpel*

Hallo,

du kannst natürlich auch den Phenom II X4 955 BE auf einem AM3+-Board (z.B. ASUS M5A87) nehmen, ein besserer Kühler wie z.B. der Scythe Mugen 2 macht dann Sinn weil der boxed beim Phenom nicht so toll ist.

Von der Leistung her wäre der i5-2400 auf z.B. einem ASUS P8H61-M EVO Rev 3.0 schneller und du könntest dir den extra CPU-Kühler sparen, OC ist jedoch nicht möglich.

Beim Netzteil könntest du auch das Cougar A 450W nehmen.

Bei welchen Komponenten brauchst du sonst noch Hilfe? Am besten wäre es wenn du deine aktuelle Zusammenstellung noch einmal auflistest.

Gruß

Lordac


----------



## huntertech (2. Juni 2011)

*AW: Gamer pc 500-600 euro für kumpel*

Wie schon gesagt wurde, der Boxed vom i5 ist sehr leise, taugt nur für OC nichts. XFX ist auch gut (siehe Quanti), also eig. kein Grund den Phenom zu kaufen.


----------



## Winkl09 (2. Juni 2011)

*AW: Gamer pc 500-600 euro für kumpel*

Achso, also ist ein extra Kühler hier garnicht notwendig, auch wenn der mal 12h am Tag läuft?


----------



## Softy (2. Juni 2011)

*AW: Gamer pc 500-600 euro für kumpel*

Nein, mit dem boxed-Kühler (ohneOC) kannst Du den Rechner auch 24/7 durchlaufen lassen.


----------



## fac3l3ss (2. Juni 2011)

*AW: Gamer pc 500-600 euro für kumpel*



Winkl09 schrieb:


> Achso, also ist ein extra Kühler hier garnicht notwendig, auch wenn der mal 12h am Tag läuft?


 Ja.


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## huntertech (2. Juni 2011)

*AW: Gamer pc 500-600 euro für kumpel*

Im Leerlauf ist das völlig egal. Wenn du den PC natürlich 24/7 mit Core Damage auslasten würdest (mehr Auslastung geht nicht!), könnten da schon Schäden entstehen  Aber bei alltäglichen Arbeiten, selbst was anforderndes wie Video-Rendering, reicht der Boxed völlig aus. Nur Übertaktung solltest du dir wie gesagt sparen!


----------



## Lordac (2. Juni 2011)

*AW: Gamer pc 500-600 euro für kumpel*

Hallo,



Winkl09 schrieb:


> Achso, also ist ein extra Kühler hier garnicht notwendig, auch wenn der mal 12h am Tag läuft?


der boxed-Kühler ist so ausgelegt das er die anfallende Abwärme im Auslieferungszustand der CPU (nicht übertaktet) abführen kann, eine Be- und Entlüftung des Gehäuses (je ein Front-/Hecklüfter) macht aber auf alle Fälle Sinn. 

Gruß

Lordac


----------



## Winkl09 (2. Juni 2011)

*AW: Gamer pc 500-600 euro für kumpel*

Ok, danke nochmals.


----------



## Winkl09 (5. Juni 2011)

*AW: Gamer pc 500-600 euro für kumpel*

Warum empfehlt ihr eigentlich die Gigabyte gtx560 und nicht von einem anderen Hersteller, der noch ein bisschen billiger ist?
Außerdem stellt sich mir die Frage, ob ich den Prozessor überhaupt voll ausnutzen werde, wenn die Graka nicht schon vorher alles blockt. Die Graka ist jetzt ja nicht der ganz große "Knüller". Sie ist ja überhaupt nicht schlecht, aber würde da nicht auch ein Phenom ausreichen, wenn man den ein bisschen übertaktet? Weil ich mein Budget immer noch überschreite...
Oder ich muss nochmal gucken, obs zum Zeugnis noch ein bisschen Geld rieselt ;D
Wenn ich alles bei Mindfactory bestelle komm ich ohne Versand auf ca. 610€.
--> Ein bisschen billiger noch und dann wäre alles super, wenn man überhaupt noch irgendwo einsparen kann und die Leistung trotzdem an das jetzige Niveau herankommt...


----------



## Softy (5. Juni 2011)

*AW: Gamer pc 500-600 euro für kumpel*

Die Kühlerkonstruktion und die verbauten Komponenten sind bei Gigabyte nicht schlecht. Allerdings ist auch das Referenzdesign recht leise, daher kannst du auch eine günstigere GTX 560 Ti nehmen.

Achte aber darauf, dass das "Ti" im Namenszusatz ist, die GTX560 ohne "Ti" sind etwas langsamer.

Ein PhenomII reicht im Moment auch noch gut aus, aber der i5-2400 ist halt schon schneller und daher längerfristig besser. Zum Übertakten des Phenom II brauchst Du aber noch einen Kühler für ~30€, dann schmilzt der Preisunterschied auch schon wieder etwas dahin.


----------



## Winkl09 (5. Juni 2011)

*AW: Gamer pc 500-600 euro für kumpel*

Eine nur mit Ti ist aber irgendwie nicht günstiger...


----------



## huntertech (5. Juni 2011)

*AW: Gamer pc 500-600 euro für kumpel*



Softy schrieb:


> Die Kühlerkonstruktion und die verbauten Komponenten sind bei Gigabyte nicht schlecht. Allerdings ist auch das Referenzdesign recht leise, daher kannst du auch eine günstigere GTX 560 Ti nehmen.
> 
> Achte aber darauf, dass das "Ti" im Namenszusatz ist, die GTX560 ohne "Ti" sind etwas langsamer.
> 
> Ein PhenomII reicht im Moment auch noch gut aus, aber der i5-2400 ist halt schon schneller und daher längerfristig besser. Zum Übertakten des Phenom II brauchst Du aber noch einen Kühler für ~30€, dann schmilzt der Preisunterschied auch schon wieder etwas dahin.


 /fullsign!

Ich weiß nicht, ob die Gigabyte auch verbesserte Komponenten hat, leise und trotzdem sehr kühl ist sie aber allemal. || Intel würde ich aber trotzdem kaufen, auch wenn der Phenom ausreichend ist (noch!), langfristig wirst du den i5 eben länger einsetzen können als den Phenom und dann kann man lieber jetzt etwas mehr investieren und dafür später viel mehr Leistung da haben.


----------



## Softy (5. Juni 2011)

*AW: Gamer pc 500-600 euro für kumpel*

Hier ein Vergleich GTX560 vs GTX560 Ti: Geforce GTX 560 ohne Ti im Test: Übertaktete Geforce GTX 460 unter anderem Namen - grafikkarte, fermi, geforce, nvidia - Seite 5


----------



## Winkl09 (5. Juni 2011)

*AW: Gamer pc 500-600 euro für kumpel*

Gut.
Würdet ihr mir denn empfehlen, alles bei Mindfactory zu bestellen? Ich habe mal bei Geizhals geguckt und da standen sie oft ziemlich weit oben, also am billigsten. Wie war das mit dem Versand da, da kann ich nichts herausfinden oder ich bin bind. Sind die wirklich in der Nacht um einiges geringer?


----------



## Winkl09 (5. Juni 2011)

*AW: Gamer pc 500-600 euro für kumpel*

Ok.
Würdet ihr mir Mindfactory als Verkäufer empfehlen? Ich habe mal geguckt und sie sind fast überall am billigsten mit dabei. Stimmt das, dass in der Nacht die Versandkosten dort geringer sind? Ich finde da nichts heraus, oder bin ich blind?^^


----------



## Winkl09 (5. Juni 2011)

*AW: Gamer pc 500-600 euro für kumpel*

Ok.
Würdet ihr mir Mindfactory als Verkäufer empfehlen? Ich habe mal geguckt  und sie sind fast überall am billigsten mit dabei. Stimmt das, dass in  der Nacht die Versandkosten dort geringer sind? Ich finde da nichts  heraus, oder bin ich blind?^^


----------



## Winkl09 (5. Juni 2011)

*AW: Gamer pc 500-600 euro für kumpel*

Ok.
Würdet ihr mir Mindfactory als Verkäufer empfehlen? Ich habe mal geguckt  und sie sind fast überall am billigsten mit dabei. Stimmt das, dass in  der Nacht die Versandkosten dort geringer sind? Ich finde da nichts  heraus, oder bin ich blind?...


----------



## Winkl09 (5. Juni 2011)

*AW: Gamer pc 500-600 euro für kumpel*

ok...


----------



## Winkl09 (5. Juni 2011)

*AW: Gamer pc 500-600 euro für kumpel*

Oh man, ich dachte eben ich muss immer neu schreiben, weil da nichts als Antwort kam...
Sry für den Spam...


----------



## Softy (5. Juni 2011)

*AW: Gamer pc 500-600 euro für kumpel*

mindfactory ist schon ok. Wenn Du zwischen 0h und 6h bestellst, zahlst Du keine Versandkosten. Allerdings gehen die Preise kurz vor Mitternacht häufig auf völlig unerklärliche Weise nach oben 

Wenn Du nicht sofort bestellen willst, beobachte einfach die Preise ein paar Tage, wenn ein günstiger Moment kommt, schlag zu 

hardwareversand.de ist auch recht günstig. Da gibt es den Trick, direkt über den geizhals-Link zur jeweiligen Komponente zu gehen und dann in den Warenkorb legen, ist manchmal ein paar € günstiger, als über die Homepage die Artikel zusammen zu suchen.


----------



## Winkl09 (5. Juni 2011)

*AW: Gamer pc 500-600 euro für kumpel*

Achso. Ich habe bei hardwareversand.de auch schon gesucht, aber da habe ich manche Artikel irgendwie nicht gefunden...


----------



## Softy (5. Juni 2011)

*AW: Gamer pc 500-600 euro für kumpel*

Da gibt es bestimmt gleichwertige Alternativen, was fehlt denn?


----------



## Winkl09 (5. Juni 2011)

*AW: Gamer pc 500-600 euro für kumpel*

-RAM
-Netzteil
-Gehäuse


----------



## Softy (5. Juni 2011)

*AW: Gamer pc 500-600 euro für kumpel*

Hm. 

RAM: 4GB-Kit Corsair Valueselect DDR3-1333 CL9
Netzteil: Cougar A 450 Watt
Gehäuse z.B: Cooler Master Elite RC-330 schwarz mit Fenster, ohne Netzteil oder Xigmatek Asgard II Midi Tower - black/orange Window, ohne Netzteil

edit: RAM habe ich gerade nochmal geändert von 1x4GB auf 2x2GB


----------



## Winkl09 (5. Juni 2011)

*AW: Gamer pc 500-600 euro für kumpel*

Der RAM passt gut.
Das NT ist aber 10€ teurer
Und von dem elite 430 trenn ich mich nicht mehr  (würde ich mir notfall woanders kaufen )


----------



## Winkl09 (5. Juni 2011)

*AW: Gamer pc 500-600 euro für kumpel*

Der RAM passt gut.
Das NT ist aber 10€ teurer
Und von dem elite 430 trenn ich mich nicht mehr  (würde ich mir notfall woanders kaufen )


----------



## Softy (5. Juni 2011)

*AW: Gamer pc 500-600 euro für kumpel*

Dann hast Du aber 2x Versand. Da würde ich dann doch bei mindfactory bleiben.


----------



## Softy (5. Juni 2011)

*AW: Gamer pc 500-600 euro für kumpel*

Dann hast Du aber 2x Versandkosten. Da würde ich dann doch bei mindfactory bleiben.


----------



## huntertech (5. Juni 2011)

*AW: Gamer pc 500-600 euro für kumpel*

Ist heute Doppelposttag? 

Wenn er doch vom gehäuse überzeugt ist, lass ihn doch. Dann kauf halt irgendwo, wo es das Netzteil auch gleich gibt, dann kannst du dir den Aufpreis sparen zum Cougar und hasts wieder raus!


----------



## Softy (5. Juni 2011)

*AW: Gamer pc 500-600 euro für kumpel*

Ich sag doch nichts gegen das Gehäuse. Ich habs ihm ja empfohlen


----------



## Winkl09 (6. Juni 2011)

*AW: Gamer pc 500-600 euro für kumpel*

Na, ich warte nochmal ein bisschen und investiere die Zeit in eine Suche nach einer Geldquelle ;D


----------



## huntertech (6. Juni 2011)

*AW: Gamer pc 500-600 euro für kumpel*



Winkl09 schrieb:


> Na, ich warte nochmal ein bisschen und investiere die Zeit in eine Suche nach einer Geldquelle ;D


 Rasen mähen, Müll rausbringen, ...  Aber erwarte nicht allzuviel, während CPU und GraKa billiger werden, gehts beim Ram quasi nicht mehr, die Preise werden irgendwann wohl auch nochmal steigen


----------



## Winkl09 (6. Juni 2011)

*AW: Gamer pc 500-600 euro für kumpel*

Mal sehen, was sich machen lässt...


----------



## Winkl09 (6. Juni 2011)

*AW: Gamer pc 500-600 euro für kumpel*

Kann mir jemand noch eine Tastatur empfehlen, ca. 40€?
Am besten flache Tasten, deswegen fällt die G11 zum Beispiel raus...


----------



## Softy (6. Juni 2011)

*AW: Gamer pc 500-600 euro für kumpel*

Die Microsoft SideWinder X4 Gaming Keyboard, USB, DE (JQD-00008) | Geizhals.at Deutschland oder Microsoft SideWinder X6 Gaming Keyboard, USB, DE (AGB-00008) | Geizhals.at Deutschland sollen sehr gut sein.


----------



## huntertech (6. Juni 2011)

*AW: Gamer pc 500-600 euro für kumpel*



Softy schrieb:


> Die Microsoft SideWinder X4 Gaming Keyboard, USB, DE (JQD-00008) | Geizhals.at Deutschland oder Microsoft SideWinder X6 Gaming Keyboard, USB, DE (AGB-00008) | Geizhals.at Deutschland sollen sehr gut sein.


 Ein Bekannter hat eine der beiden und wir machen damit immer Schnellmakro-Schlacht. Aber die sind wirklich zu empfehlen


----------



## Hydroxid (6. Juni 2011)

Zwar nicht so flach und teurer aber besser und sogar mit Display. Die logitech g15.


----------



## huntertech (6. Juni 2011)

*AW: Gamer pc 500-600 euro für kumpel*



radeon5670 schrieb:


> Zwar nicht so flach und teurer aber besser und sogar mit Display. Die logitech g15.



Ist ja so hoch wie die G15 und da schrieb er ja schon, dass die wegfällt.


----------



## Hydroxid (7. Juni 2011)

Sorry


----------



## Winkl09 (7. Juni 2011)

*AW: Gamer pc 500-600 euro für kumpel*

Warum habt ihr eigentlich keine billigeren Netzteile empfohlen? Gibts da schlechte Erfahrungen?


----------



## quantenslipstream (7. Juni 2011)

*AW: Gamer pc 500-600 euro für kumpel*

An welche denkst du denn?


----------



## Softy (7. Juni 2011)

*AW: Gamer pc 500-600 euro für kumpel*

Unter dem XFX Core Edition PRO 450W ATX 2.3 (P1-450S-XXB9) | Geizhals.at Deutschland gibt es nicht mehr viel empfehlenswertes


----------



## Winkl09 (7. Juni 2011)

*AW: Gamer pc 500-600 euro für kumpel*

da seh ich zum Beispiel
- LC-Power Netzteil 450W
- Ultron UN450S Netzteil Silent Force 450 Watt 14 cm ATX Version 2.2, max21d schwarz
- Xilence XP450 R3 Netzteil mit 450 Watt, ATX 2.3, schwarz
oder haben diese bestimmte benötigte Sachen nicht?


----------



## Winkl09 (7. Juni 2011)

*AW: Gamer pc 500-600 euro für kumpel*

achso..


----------



## quantenslipstream (7. Juni 2011)

*AW: Gamer pc 500-600 euro für kumpel*



Winkl09 schrieb:


> oder haben diese bestimmte benötigte Sachen nicht?


 
Jop, die haben die Leistung nicht, die auf dem Aufkleber steht.


----------



## Abufaso (7. Juni 2011)

Un da fehlen oft Schutzschaltungen.


----------



## Softy (7. Juni 2011)

*AW: Gamer pc 500-600 euro für kumpel*

Da sind ganz furchtbare Chinaböller dabei, und an den paar € zum XFX Core Pro 450 würde ich nicht sparen!


----------



## quantenslipstream (7. Juni 2011)

*AW: Gamer pc 500-600 euro für kumpel*

So arbeiten die billig Netzteile in der Regel...

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XglUdm25Bxo


----------



## Softy (7. Juni 2011)

*AW: Gamer pc 500-600 euro für kumpel*

Cool, endlich habe ich ein neues LED-Netzteil für mich gefunden. Danke Quanti


----------



## Winkl09 (7. Juni 2011)

*AW: Gamer pc 500-600 euro für kumpel*

Na dann, ok, gut, dass ihr mich so beraten könnt ;D


----------



## huntertech (7. Juni 2011)

*AW: Gamer pc 500-600 euro für kumpel*

Kein Ding du 

Habe leider auch mal den Fehler gemacht (bevor ich hier ins Forum kam und die PCGH gelesen habe  ), mich von einem "Berater" beim "PC-Spezialisten" bequatschen zu lassen. Ergebnis: Mein Xilence-Netzteil (welches mittlerweile natürlich nur noch im 2.-PC arbeiten darf) hat nen Lüfterlagerschaden und brummt gaaaaaanz abartig nervtötend. Dadran ist nichts mehr "Silent" ^^


----------



## quantenslipstream (7. Juni 2011)

*AW: Gamer pc 500-600 euro für kumpel*



huntertech schrieb:


> Habe leider auch mal den Fehler gemacht (bevor ich hier ins Forum kam und die PCGH gelesen habe  ), mich von einem "Berater" beim "PC-Spezialisten" bequatschen zu lassen. Ergebnis: Mein Xilence-Netzteil (welches mittlerweile natürlich nur noch im 2.-PC arbeiten darf) hat nen Lüfterlagerschaden und brummt gaaaaaanz abartig nervtötend. Dadran ist nichts mehr "Silent" ^^


 
Aber mit dem Tronje bist du bisher zufrieden?


----------



## huntertech (7. Juni 2011)

*AW: Gamer pc 500-600 euro für kumpel*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Aber mit dem Tronje bist du bisher zufrieden?


 Tronje? Wenn du mein Cooler Master meinst: Ja durchaus, auch wenn 43°C bei 100% Last das bisher schlimmste Ergebnis sind (was ich aber wohl niemals erreichen werde), was ich so in diversen Tests gelesen habe, sind mir das die durchgehens 0,2 Sone doch Wert, v.a. in Bezug auf meine kommende WaKü.


----------



## Winkl09 (7. Juni 2011)

*AW: Gamer pc 500-600 euro für kumpel*

reichen denn 450W auch gut aus?


----------



## Softy (7. Juni 2011)

*AW: Gamer pc 500-600 euro für kumpel*

Jup, Das reicht gut aus, auch mit Übertakten


----------



## huntertech (7. Juni 2011)

*AW: Gamer pc 500-600 euro für kumpel*

450W reichen für heute PCs eigentlich fast immer, solange du keine Grafikkarte à la GTX 580 oder sogar Multi-GPU einsetzt


----------



## Softy (7. Juni 2011)

*AW: Gamer pc 500-600 euro für kumpel*



huntertech schrieb:


> 450W reichen für heute PCs eigentlich fast immer, solange du keine Grafikkarte à la GTX 580 oder sogar Multi-GPU einsetzt


 
Ein Cougar A 450 stellt bis 420W auf der 12 Volt Schiene bereit, da hätte ich keine Bedenken, eine GTX580 anzuschließen  Nur für 2 Grakas ist es zu schwach.


----------



## quantenslipstream (7. Juni 2011)

*AW: Gamer pc 500-600 euro für kumpel*



Softy schrieb:


> Ein Cougar A 450 stellt bis 420W auf der 12 Volt Schiene bereit, da hätte ich keine Bedenken, eine GTX580 anzuschließen  Nur für 2 Grakas ist es zu schwach.


 
... und immer fleißig Furmark spielen.


----------



## Softy (7. Juni 2011)

*AW: Gamer pc 500-600 euro für kumpel*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> ... und immer fleißig Furmark spielen.



Mach ich nur, wenn im Hintergrund Prime95 läuft


----------



## quantenslipstream (7. Juni 2011)

*AW: Gamer pc 500-600 euro für kumpel*

... bringt nur dann Spaß, wenn das neue LC-Power drin ist.


----------



## huntertech (7. Juni 2011)

*AW: Gamer pc 500-600 euro für kumpel*

Und da wären wir wieder beim Duell: Lc-Power vs. Deathstar ^^

Aber eine GTX 580 zieht gut 300 Watt unter Vollast, dann die CPU mit ihren 150 Watt, da ist deine 12V-Schiene schon überladen und auch Lüfter, HDDs und Laufwerke bekommen ja den Sata-Anschluss mit 12V. Wo wir auch schon beim nächsten Duell mit Todesfolgen wären:

Völlig überladenes Cougar A450 vs. LC-Power im Leerlauf


----------



## quantenslipstream (7. Juni 2011)

*AW: Gamer pc 500-600 euro für kumpel*



huntertech schrieb:


> Und da wären wir wieder beim Duell: Lc-Power vs. Deathstar ^^
> 
> Aber eine GTX 580 zieht gut 300 Watt unter Vollast, dann die CPU mit ihren 150 Watt, da ist deine 12V-Schiene schon überladen und auch Lüfter, HDDs und Laufwerke bekommen ja den Sata-Anschluss mit 12V.


 
Wo hat eine CPU 150 Watt und die Laufwerke laufen über die 5 Volt Leitung.


----------



## Softy (7. Juni 2011)

*AW: Gamer pc 500-600 euro für kumpel*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Wo hat eine CPU 150 Watt und die Laufwerke laufen über die 5 Volt Leitung.



Vielleicht meint er ein übertaktetes Sockel 1366 System?


----------



## huntertech (7. Juni 2011)

*AW: Gamer pc 500-600 euro für kumpel*

Wenn wir schon in extremfällen Reden, können wir auch von einem stark übertakteten 980x ausgehen 

Laufwerke über 5V? Dachte immer die bekommen 12V (wenn du nen Lüfter an den Molex klemmst, hat der ja auch 12V ^^).


----------



## quantenslipstream (7. Juni 2011)

*AW: Gamer pc 500-600 euro für kumpel*



huntertech schrieb:


> Laufwerke über 5V? Dachte immer die bekommen 12V (wenn du nen Lüfter an den Molex klemmst, hat der ja auch 12V ^^).


 
Festplatten laufen mit 5 Volt, Laufwerke mit 3,3 Volt.


----------



## Softy (7. Juni 2011)

*AW: Gamer pc 500-600 euro für kumpel*



huntertech schrieb:


> Aber eine GTX 580 zieht gut 300 Watt unter Vollast



Auch etwas optimistisch, 250 Watt sind da realistischer


----------



## quantenslipstream (7. Juni 2011)

*AW: Gamer pc 500-600 euro für kumpel*



Softy schrieb:


> Auch etwas optimistisch, 250 Watt sind da realistischer


 
Tja, immer die Furmark Gamer. Meinst online mit anderen Furmark Gamern.


----------



## huntertech (7. Juni 2011)

*AW: Gamer pc 500-600 euro für kumpel*

Das war ein Extrembeispiel! Wenn man eine GTX 580 nimmt, stark übertaktet, vielleicht noch was an der Spannung schraubt und dann alles schön warm werden lässt, kommst du schon noch früh genug auf deine 300 Watt 

Aber Leute, mal genug Offtopic, zurück zum Thema: Jaaa, wie du (TE) gesehen hast, sind 450 Watt erst bei extremen Übertaktungsversuchen zu wenig


----------



## quantenslipstream (7. Juni 2011)

*AW: Gamer pc 500-600 euro für kumpel*



huntertech schrieb:


> Aber Leute, mal genug Offtopic, zurück zum Thema: Jaaa, wie du (TE) gesehen hast, sind 450 Watt erst bei extremen Übertaktungsversuchen zu wenig


 
Kippt er ordentlich LN² über GPU und CPU, reichen 600 Watt auch nicht mehr.


----------



## Winkl09 (8. Juni 2011)

*AW: Gamer pc 500-600 euro für kumpel*

Gut, also wie ich hieraus erlesen kann, reicht das locker 

Und wie war das mit der Graka, da sind doch 2 oder 3 GB noch nicht nötig? Weil die kommen jetzt ja langsam auch nach...


----------



## Softy (8. Juni 2011)

*AW: Gamer pc 500-600 euro für kumpel*

Mehr als 1 GB VRAM bringt erst Vorteile bei einer Auflösung gößer als 1920x1200 oder sehr hohen Qualitätseinstellungen. Daher reicht 1 GB für FullHD gut aus.


----------



## huntertech (8. Juni 2011)

*AW: Gamer pc 500-600 euro für kumpel*



Softy schrieb:


> Mehr als 1 GB VRAM bringt erst Vorteile bei einer Auflösung gößer als 1920x1200 oder sehr hohen Qualitätseinstellungen. Daher reicht 1 GB für FullHD gut aus.


 Eben. Bis 1920x1080 und maimal 8x MSAA (Kantenglättung) ohne Verwendung von sehr aufwendigen Texturpacks-> 1GB


----------



## Winkl09 (8. Juni 2011)

*AW: Gamer pc 500-600 euro für kumpel*

Ok. Der i5 ist gerade ganz schön im Preis gefallen, leider kann ich jetzt noch nicht zugreifen und mindfactory ist leider dabei stabil geblieben.


----------



## huntertech (8. Juni 2011)

*AW: Gamer pc 500-600 euro für kumpel*

Hardware wechselt sekündlich ihren Preis. Bleib ruhig und warte den passenden Moment ab


----------



## Winkl09 (9. Juni 2011)

*AW: Gamer pc 500-600 euro für kumpel*

Ich habe gehört, dass die gtx560 2 Slots braucht. In der Bauweise steht das auch. Ich kann auf dem Board nicht genau erkennen, das das geht. Sicher, dass die da rauf passt?


----------



## huntertech (9. Juni 2011)

*AW: Gamer pc 500-600 euro für kumpel*

2 Slots heißt nich, dass die 2 PCI-e-Slots braucht, sondern, dass die den Slot unter ihr auch noch blockiert. Beachte dabei, dass die Karten immer "Luft zum Atmen" brauchen, also sollte mind. noch ein Platz frei bleiben!


----------



## Winkl09 (9. Juni 2011)

*AW: Gamer pc 500-600 euro für kumpel*

Achso. Stimmt es eigentlich, dass die Garantie sofort abgelaufen ist, wenn man den PC geöffnet hat?


----------



## huntertech (9. Juni 2011)

*AW: Gamer pc 500-600 euro für kumpel*

Nein, das ist Blödsinn. Auch die Angabe, dass CPUs nur mit dem Boxed betrieben werden dürfen, um noch Garantie zu haben (steht auf der CPU-Anleitung) stimmt nicht. Garantie verlierst du nur, wenn du selbst an einem Defekt schuld bist oder übertaktest (wobei das z.B. bei EVGA wieder erlaubt ist).


----------



## Winkl09 (9. Juni 2011)

*AW: Gamer pc 500-600 euro für kumpel*

aha..


----------



## huntertech (9. Juni 2011)

*AW: Gamer pc 500-600 euro für kumpel*

Aha?


----------



## quantenslipstream (9. Juni 2011)

*AW: Gamer pc 500-600 euro für kumpel*



Winkl09 schrieb:


> Achso. Stimmt es eigentlich, dass die Garantie sofort abgelaufen ist, wenn man den PC geöffnet hat?


 
Nein, du hast ja das Recht, Komponenten zu wechseln oder etwas dazuzubauen, wie mehr RAM, dazu muss man den PC öffnen.


----------



## biohaufen (9. Juni 2011)

Wäre auch dumm dann dürfte er den pc auch nicht einbauen


----------



## quantenslipstream (9. Juni 2011)

*AW: Gamer pc 500-600 euro für kumpel*

Wo soll der PC denn eingebaut werden? 
Ins Auto?


----------



## Winkl09 (9. Juni 2011)

*AW: Gamer pc 500-600 euro für kumpel*

Gut. Ich hoffe, da geht beim Zusammenbau hinterher nichts schief...


----------



## Winkl09 (9. Juni 2011)

*AW: Gamer pc 500-600 euro für kumpel*

Ne, ich bau den in meine Hosentasche, damit ich den immer dabeihab


----------



## Winkl09 (9. Juni 2011)

*AW: Gamer pc 500-600 euro für kumpel*

Nein, Quatsch beiseite.  Der soll wieder untern Schreibtisch, obwohl... bei dem schönen Gehäuse ist es schon fast zu schade drum...
Naja, dann geb ich halt auf ner Lan damit an


----------



## biohaufen (9. Juni 2011)

Winkl09 schrieb:
			
		

> Ne, ich bau den in meine Hosentasche, damit ich den immer dabeihab



Hmm.....


----------



## huntertech (9. Juni 2011)

*AW: Gamer pc 500-600 euro für kumpel*

Dreifachpost, benutz doch bitte den Editierbutton, wenn noch keiner geantwortet hat 

Beim Zusammenbau wird schon alles glattgehen, wenn du nicht völlig überstürzt rangehst und alles schön langsam und sauber einbaust


----------



## Softy (9. Juni 2011)

*AW: Gamer pc 500-600 euro für kumpel*

Im Notfall gibt es immer noch das Forum hier. Oder die 112


----------



## huntertech (9. Juni 2011)

*AW: Gamer pc 500-600 euro für kumpel*

Die 112 wird aber erst gerufen, wenn du uns ein Bild gemacht hast!


----------



## quantenslipstream (9. Juni 2011)

*AW: Gamer pc 500-600 euro für kumpel*

Er kann auch anrufen und dann den Livestream aktivieren.


----------



## Gaggle27 (9. Juni 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:
			
		

> Er kann auch anrufen und dann den Livestream aktivieren.



Gefällt mir 
Ich setz mich aber aufs fahrrad und bin in 4 min da und beobachte das geschehen aus erster Reihe ^^


----------



## quantenslipstream (9. Juni 2011)

*AW: Gamer pc 500-600 euro für kumpel*

Und denk daran, du brauchst eine feuerfeste Webcam und nimm eine mit Wlan.


----------



## Gaggle27 (10. Juni 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:
			
		

> Und denk daran, du brauchst eine feuerfeste Webcam und nimm eine mit Wlan.



Ja die kann ich besorgen die stell ich denn ins Gehäuse


----------



## huntertech (10. Juni 2011)

*AW: Gamer pc 500-600 euro für kumpel*

Neee, das reicht nicht. Da muss noch eine mitten ins Zimmer. Wenn die Flammen überschlagen, kann die Gehäusecam das ja nicht aufnehmen


----------



## Gaggle27 (10. Juni 2011)

huntertech schrieb:
			
		

> Neee, das reicht nicht. Da muss noch eine mitten ins Zimmer. Wenn die Flammen überschlagen, kann die Gehäusecam das ja nicht aufnehmen



Hast recht und die müssen wasserfest sein wegen Löschens der Feuerwehr


----------



## huntertech (10. Juni 2011)

*AW: Gamer pc 500-600 euro für kumpel*

Nee nur n Livestream muss stehen, die Explosionen reichen uns ja


----------



## Gaggle27 (10. Juni 2011)

huntertech schrieb:
			
		

> Nee nur n Livestream muss stehen, die Explosionen reichen uns ja



Achso  reicht mir auch...


----------



## huntertech (10. Juni 2011)

*AW: Gamer pc 500-600 euro für kumpel*



Gaggle27 schrieb:


> Achso  reicht mir auch...


 Ok, dann freu dich schon mal auf das Chao... ähm... deinen neuen PC


----------



## Winkl09 (12. Juni 2011)

*AW: Gamer pc 500-600 euro für kumpel*

Hm. Ich hoffe da passiert nichts...


----------



## huntertech (12. Juni 2011)

*AW: Gamer pc 500-600 euro für kumpel*

Sei mal unbesorgt, sowas kann quasi garnicht schief gehen, wenn du genau das machst, was oft genug in den Anleitungen steht, die dabeiliegen!


----------



## der_knoben (12. Juni 2011)

*AW: Gamer pc 500-600 euro für kumpel*



Winkl09 schrieb:


> Achso. Stimmt es eigentlich, dass die Garantie sofort abgelaufen ist, wenn man den PC geöffnet hat?


 
Das steht in den Garantiebestimmungen, und die legt der Hersteller fest.
Von daher kann das durchaus sein. Die Garantie steht aber neben der Gewährleistung, und die erlischt durch öffnen des Gehäuses nicht. Das sind 2 unterschiedliche Schuhe. Das sollte man nicht vergessen. Die Gewährleistung steht im übrigen eigentlich auch höher als die Garantie, da Garantie eine freiwillige Leistung des Herstellers ist, die GEwährleistung aber gesetzlich vorgeschrieben ist.

Gleiches gilt übrigens bei der CPU. Wenn der Hersteller vorschreibt, dass die Garantie nur gewährt wird, wenn der boxed Kühler verwendet wird, dann ist das so. Davon unbeeinflusst ist aber die Gewährleistung. Einige Verkäufer wollen das aber oftmals nicht wahr haben, dass der Verkäufer für die Gewährleistung, der Hersteller für die Garantie zuständig ist.


----------



## huntertech (12. Juni 2011)

*AW: Gamer pc 500-600 euro für kumpel*



der_knoben schrieb:


> Das steht in den Garantiebestimmungen, und die legt der Hersteller fest.
> Von daher kann das durchaus sein. Die Garantie steht aber neben der Gewährleistung, und die erlischt durch öffnen des Gehäuses nicht. Das sind 2 unterschiedliche Schuhe. Das sollte man nicht vergessen. Die Gewährleistung steht im übrigen eigentlich auch höher als die Garantie, da Garantie eine freiwillige Leistung des Herstellers ist, die GEwährleistung aber gesetzlich vorgeschrieben ist.
> 
> Gleiches gilt übrigens bei der CPU. Wenn der Hersteller vorschreibt, dass die Garantie nur gewährt wird, wenn der boxed Kühler verwendet wird, dann ist das so. Davon unbeeinflusst ist aber die Gewährleistung. Einige Verkäufer wollen das aber oftmals nicht wahr haben, dass der Verkäufer für die Gewährleistung, der Hersteller für die Garantie zuständig ist.


 So ists ausführlich


----------



## der_knoben (12. Juni 2011)

*AW: Gamer pc 500-600 euro für kumpel*

Allerdings kannst du auch einen anderen CPU-Kühler verwenden, da es für den Hersteller faktisch nicht beweisbar ist, ob du den boxed genutzt hast, oder nicht. Das hängt im Garantiefall von deiner Aussage ab, welcher Kühler drauf war. Bei OC ist die Garantie aber so oder so weg.


----------



## Winkl09 (12. Juni 2011)

*AW: Gamer pc 500-600 euro für kumpel*

Aha, jetzt weiß ich also genauestens Bescheid


----------



## Abufaso (13. Juni 2011)

Aber OC an der CPU ist für den Hersteller schwer nachzuweisen.


----------



## Winkl09 (13. Juni 2011)

*AW: Gamer pc 500-600 euro für kumpel*

will ich erstmal sowieso nicht machen...


----------



## huntertech (13. Juni 2011)

*AW: Gamer pc 500-600 euro für kumpel*



Abufaso schrieb:


> Aber OC an der CPU ist für den Hersteller schwer nachzuweisen.


 Wenn die CPU nicht mehr geht, weil sie abgeraucht ist, bleibt ja nicht viel anderes übrig, außer vielleicht mit falscher Kühlung betrieben, ...


----------



## Winkl09 (13. Juni 2011)

*AW: Gamer pc 500-600 euro für kumpel*

Wenn ich jetzt noch 100€ mehr hätte, würdet ihr das in ein Board stecken?
Oder mehr RAM, besseres Netzteil und Gehäuselüfter?


----------



## Softy (13. Juni 2011)

*AW: Gamer pc 500-600 euro für kumpel*

Poste am besten mal deine aktuelle Zusammenstellung.


----------



## huntertech (13. Juni 2011)

*AW: Gamer pc 500-600 euro für kumpel*



Winkl09 schrieb:


> Wenn ich jetzt noch 100€ mehr hätte, würdet ihr das in ein Board stecken?
> Oder mehr RAM, besseres Netzteil und Gehäuselüfter?


 Ins Board eher weniger. Du hast von teureren Boards ja nichts, vielleicht etwas mehr Anschlüsse und bessere Kühlung, aber mehr auch nicht. Netzteile sind meist auch sinnlos, wenn wir dir was empfohlen haben, ist das das Optimum in dem Bereich  
Gehäuselüfter könntest du nachrüsten, Entkoppler ebenso aber poste wie schon geschrieben erstmal deine aktuelle Konfig!


----------



## Winkl09 (13. Juni 2011)

*AW: Gamer pc 500-600 euro für kumpel*

CPU: Intel Core i5-2400, 4x 3.10GHz, boxed
Board: ASRock H61M/U3S3, H61
 RAM: G.Skill DIMM Kit 4GB PC3-10667U CL9-9-9-24
 HDD: Samsung Spinpoint F3 500GB
 NT: XFX Core Edition PRO 450W ATX 2.3 (P1-450s-XXB9)
Gehäuse: Cooler Master Elite 430
 Graka: Gigabyte GeForce GTX 560 Ti OC, 1024MB GDDR5
Brenner: LG Electronics GH22NS50

was sind Entkoppler?


----------



## mariohanaman (13. Juni 2011)

*AW: Gamer pc 500-600 euro für kumpel*

Entkoppler sind gumminippel, welche zw. lüfter/hdd und gehäuse montiert werden. etwa wie stoßdämpfer am auto.


----------



## Softy (13. Juni 2011)

*AW: Gamer pc 500-600 euro für kumpel*

Das sind Lüfter-Entkoppler: EKL Alpenföhn Case Spätzle 

Du kannst Dir ein übertaktbares System bauen, mit:

CPU: Intel Core i5-2500K, 4x 3.30GHz, boxed ~165
Board: ASRock P67 Pro3, P67 (B3) ~95
Kühler: Scythe Mugen 2 Rev. B ~35 oder EKL Alpenföhn Nordwand rev. B ~35 oder  Deepcool Ice Matrix 400 ~35 

Grüße


----------



## huntertech (13. Juni 2011)

*AW: Gamer pc 500-600 euro für kumpel*

Entkoppler sind dazu da, dass das Gehäuse keine Vibrationen der HDD/Lüfter aufnimmt und Lärm verursacht. Würde als Lautstärke-Verbesserung das hier Vorschlagen:

 HDD-Entkoppler: Sharkoon HDD Vibe-Fixer 3 (~6€)
  Gehäuselüfter: Enermax T.B. Silence (12cm) (~5€) bzw. in rot oder blau oder 14cm (Anzahl hängt vom Gehäuse ab)


In deinem Fall 2 von den TB Silence (12cm), einen vorne und einen hinten.


----------



## Winkl09 (13. Juni 2011)

*AW: Gamer pc 500-600 euro für kumpel*

Die HDD verursacht auch Vibrationen oder verstehe ich das falsch?...
Ich glaube es würde auch für die 20€ Sinn machen den i5 2500K zu nehmen und ich hätte dann gerne 2 Lüfter oben und noch einen hinten, weil vorne ja schon einer drin ist.
Den Rest würde ich dann wohl ins Board stecken, oder noch auf 6GB RAM erweitern (wenn das Sinn macht?).


----------



## Softy (13. Juni 2011)

*AW: Gamer pc 500-600 euro für kumpel*

Ja, eine HDD verursacht Vibrationen und "ratternde" Zugriffsgeräusche. Beides wird durch eine HDD-Entkopplung minimiert.

Wenn Du mehr RAM möchtest, machen eher 8GB Sinn (wegen Dual-Channel), also 2x4 GB.


----------



## huntertech (13. Juni 2011)

*AW: Gamer pc 500-600 euro für kumpel*



Winkl09 schrieb:


> Die HDD verursacht auch Vibrationen oder verstehe ich das falsch?...
> Ich glaube es würde auch für die 20€ Sinn machen den i5 2500K zu nehmen und ich hätte dann gerne 2 Lüfter oben und noch einen hinten, weil vorne ja schon einer drin ist.
> Den Rest würde ich dann wohl ins Board stecken, oder noch auf 6GB RAM erweitern (wenn das Sinn macht?).


 Jop, HDDs drehen sich und der Kopf bewegt sich, dadurch entstehen Vibrationen. Werden diese nicht entkoppelt, ist das Festplattentypische "Rattern" sehr deutlich wahrnehmbar, im Extremfall bei billigen Gehäusen auch noch ein nerviges Brummen durch die Drehung.

Den Lüfter vorne würd ich wenn schon auch durch ein leises Modell ersetzen. Ins Board brauchst du nichts zu stecken, was wir empfehlen, reicht aus  Wenn du das Geld nicht sparen möchtest, kauf lieber was Sinnvolles wie Entkoppler oder ein besseres Gehäuse oder so. 6GB Ram sind Quatsch, da das kein Dual-Channel mehr ist. 6GB nimmt man nur bei Sockel 1366 (Triple-Channel).


----------



## Softy (13. Juni 2011)

*AW: Gamer pc 500-600 euro für kumpel*

Naja man könnte ein besser ausgestattes (USB3-Frontpanel) ASRock P67 Extreme4, P67 (B3) (dual PC3-10667U DDR3) | Geizhals.at Deutschland nehmen.


----------



## huntertech (13. Juni 2011)

*AW: Gamer pc 500-600 euro für kumpel*



Softy schrieb:


> Naja man könnte ein besser ausgestattes (USB3-Frontpanel) ASRock P67 Extreme4, P67 (B3) (dual PC3-10667U DDR3) | Geizhals.at Deutschland nehmen.


 Oder so. Viel mehr kann man dann aber auch nicht mehr machen, es sei denn, du brauchst CF/SLI, unmengen an Sata-Ports (ich denk jetzt nicht an Quanti ) oder eine High-End-Kühlung


----------



## Winkl09 (13. Juni 2011)

*AW: Gamer pc 500-600 euro für kumpel*

Ist das Gehäuse schlecht oder wie soll ich das verstehen...
nein, brauch ich nicht.


----------



## huntertech (13. Juni 2011)

*AW: Gamer pc 500-600 euro für kumpel*



Winkl09 schrieb:


> Ist das Gehäuse schlecht oder wie soll ich das verstehen...


 *Zusammenstellung such*...

Es ist halt ein günstiges Einsteigergehäuse. Kann dir aber aus Erfahrung sagen, dass du, wenn du mal massive 100€-Gehäuse gewohnt bist, sowas nicht mehr kaufen willst. Es ist sicherlich ausreichend aber nunmal vermutlich nicht sonderlich massiv. Du könntest du z.B. schon mal das Cooler Master CM 690 ansehen, das ist nicht umsonst so beliebt.


----------



## Winkl09 (13. Juni 2011)

*AW: Gamer pc 500-600 euro für kumpel*

Ja, aber das passt dann nicht ins Budget, wenn wir jetzt mal davon ausgehen, dass ich den i5 2500K nehme (anstatt den 2400K), Gehäuselüfter und ein besseres Board...


----------



## huntertech (13. Juni 2011)

*AW: Gamer pc 500-600 euro für kumpel*



Winkl09 schrieb:


> Ja, aber das passt dann nicht ins Budget, wenn wir jetzt mal davon ausgehen, dass ich den i5 2500K nehme (anstatt den 2400K), Gehäuselüfter und ein besseres Board...


 Musst du dich halt entscheiden, wo deine Schwerpunkte liegen. Jeder denkt anders (ich hab bald Gehäuse für 400€ und hol mir noch ne WaKü, meine Hardware ist aber unter aller Kanone)


----------



## Winkl09 (13. Juni 2011)

*AW: Gamer pc 500-600 euro für kumpel*

Naja, ich möchte gerne einen möglichst schnellen PC für wenig Geld^^
Gut aussehen soll der auch, aber hauptsache ist, dass ich damit besser zuwege bin, als mit meinem jetztigen


----------



## quantenslipstream (13. Juni 2011)

*AW: Gamer pc 500-600 euro für kumpel*



huntertech schrieb:


> Musst du dich halt entscheiden, wo deine Schwerpunkte liegen. Jeder denkt anders (ich hab bald Gehäuse für 400€ und hol mir noch ne WaKü, meine Hardware ist aber unter aller Kanone)


 
Jetzt weißt du, wie das gemeint war.


----------



## huntertech (13. Juni 2011)

*AW: Gamer pc 500-600 euro für kumpel*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Jetzt weißt du, wie das gemeint war.


 Das wusste ich auch vorher  Aber so schlecht ist der Phenom garnicht und die HD 5770, die ist doch noch fast High-End 

Der 2500k bringt dir nichts, weil du ein Board mit H61-Chipsatz gewählt hast, womit man nicht übertakten kann. Die flotteste Konfiguration wäre 2500k + Übertaktung (kannst ja das Gehäuse weglassen, machen manche hier sogar ).


----------



## quantenslipstream (13. Juni 2011)

*AW: Gamer pc 500-600 euro für kumpel*

Die 5770 reißt alles weg. 
Und der Phenom reicht in der Tat noch, keine Ahnung, wieso den alle immer abschreiben.


----------



## huntertech (13. Juni 2011)

*AW: Gamer pc 500-600 euro für kumpel*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Die 5770 reißt alles weg.
> Und der Phenom reicht in der Tat noch, keine Ahnung, wieso den alle immer abschreiben.


 Weil Sandy als Neukauf empfehlenswerter ist. Aber die HD 5770 und dann der Quad-Slot-Kühler, das ist doch ne Weltneuheit


----------



## quantenslipstream (13. Juni 2011)

*AW: Gamer pc 500-600 euro für kumpel*

Ja, als Neukauf, klar, aber wenn man schon einen hat, kann man den auch lassen.


----------



## huntertech (13. Juni 2011)

*AW: Gamer pc 500-600 euro für kumpel*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Ja, als Neukauf, klar, aber wenn man schon einen hat, kann man den auch lassen.


 Mach ich doch


----------



## quantenslipstream (13. Juni 2011)

*AW: Gamer pc 500-600 euro für kumpel*

Das weiß ich. 
Es gibt aber auch genug, die sich jetzt einen Sandy kaufen und das ist halt so eine Sache, wirklich lohnt sich das nicht.


----------



## huntertech (13. Juni 2011)

*AW: Gamer pc 500-600 euro für kumpel*

Eben. Bin mit meinem Phenom zufrieden


----------



## Winkl09 (13. Juni 2011)

*AW: Gamer pc 500-600 euro für kumpel*

Also was denn jetzt? :O


----------



## Softy (13. Juni 2011)

*AW: Gamer pc 500-600 euro für kumpel*

AMD ist nicht schlecht


----------



## huntertech (13. Juni 2011)

*AW: Gamer pc 500-600 euro für kumpel*



Winkl09 schrieb:


> Also was denn jetzt? :O


 Du kaufst brav den 2500k mit dem ASRock Z68 Pro3 und übertaktest, auch wenns leicht überm Budget hängt 


Und nein, AMD ist auch nicht schlecht. Mein halbes System ist AMD (GraKa, CPU, Chipsatz)


----------



## quantenslipstream (13. Juni 2011)

*AW: Gamer pc 500-600 euro für kumpel*



Winkl09 schrieb:


> Also was denn jetzt? :O


 
Nimm das, was du bekommen kannst.


----------



## huntertech (13. Juni 2011)

*AW: Gamer pc 500-600 euro für kumpel*

Stör dich nicht an unserem Rum-generde


----------



## Winkl09 (13. Juni 2011)

*AW: Gamer pc 500-600 euro für kumpel*

Dann kann ich also auch einen AMD Phenom II X4 965 Black Edition 125W, 4x 3.40GHz, boxed (HDZ965FBGMBOX) | Geizhals.at Deutschland nehmen + dann noch einen vernünftigen kühler?
dann bin ich ja noch billiger bei der sache, das wäre natürlich gut.
*
*



*
*


----------



## huntertech (13. Juni 2011)

*AW: Gamer pc 500-600 euro für kumpel*

Nein, der ist viel langsamer als der Sandy. Ignorier uns einfach, es ging nur darum, dass ich einen davon hab


----------



## Winkl09 (13. Juni 2011)

*AW: Gamer pc 500-600 euro für kumpel*

Achso 
Auch langsamer, als der 2400K ?


----------



## quantenslipstream (13. Juni 2011)

*AW: Gamer pc 500-600 euro für kumpel*

Ja, auch langsamer als der.


----------



## Winkl09 (13. Juni 2011)

*AW: Gamer pc 500-600 euro für kumpel*

Aha, ok...


----------



## quantenslipstream (13. Juni 2011)

*AW: Gamer pc 500-600 euro für kumpel*

Erst mit dem Bulldozer wird AMD wird mithalten können.


----------



## huntertech (13. Juni 2011)

*AW: Gamer pc 500-600 euro für kumpel*

Viel langsamer


----------



## Winkl09 (21. Juni 2011)

*AW: Gamer pc 500-600 euro für kumpel*

So, ich habe noch ein bisschen Geld, knapp 100€ mehr. Dafür würde ich mir den i5 2500K kaufen und dann noch einen Alpenföhn Nordwand (ich weis aber nicht, welchen ich nehmen soll, weil bei dem einen noch rev. B hintersteht, was bedeutet das?). Oder gibt es da noch bessere Alternativen?
Dann nehm ich auch noch ein anderes Gehäuse oder würdet ihr lieber das Board verbessern?
(RAM aufrüsten mach ich erstmal nicht, weil ich selber weis garnicht, wie ich 4 GB komplett ausnutzen soll, da ich momentan bei Volllast nur höchstens 2 GB brauche, ist ja aber auch ein schlechter PC.)


----------



## huntertech (21. Juni 2011)

*AW: Gamer pc 500-600 euro für kumpel*



Winkl09 schrieb:


> CPU: Intel Core i5-2400, 4x 3.10GHz, boxed
> Board: ASRock H61M/U3S3, H61
> RAM: G.Skill DIMM Kit 4GB PC3-10667U CL9-9-9-24
> HDD: Samsung Spinpoint F3 500GB
> ...


Ich gehe mal davon aus, dass das deine aktuelle Zusammenstellung ist (vielleicht noch was an Lüftern und Entkopplern, aber so im Groben  ).

Die CPU brauchst du nicht "verbessern", den Unterschied vom 2400 zum 2500(k) kannst du nicht spüren. Den Nordwand brauchst du auch nur zum Übertakten, der Boxed reicht auch so für den leisen Betrieb. Ein Upgrade von GTX 560 Ti -> GTX 570 fände ich auch nicht sinnvoll, da die 10-20% Leistung auch wenn überhaupt nur sehr minimal spürbar sind. Mal ein paar Vorschläge, was du sonst noch machen könntest:

1) Board mit mehr Ausstattung nehmen, z.B. mit USB-Frontpanel und Übertaktungsmöglichkeit (ließe sich dann mit 2500k und Nordwand kombinieren): [FONT=&quot]Asrock Z68 Extreme4
2) 8GB Ram kaufen, als Sicherung für die Zukunft
3) Wertigeres Gehäuse kaufen, z.B. Cooler Master CM 690 oder Cooler Master HAF 922 oder Lancool K58/60/62
4) Blue Ray-Laufwerk einbauen, auch als Zukunftssicherung (wobei die bis dahin eh viel günstiger sind).
5) SSD einbauen: [/FONT][FONT=&quot]Crucial m4 (64GB, 128GB)[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot] 
Das wäre so, was mir als halbwegs sinnvoll einfallen würde.
[/FONT]


----------



## Winkl09 (21. Juni 2011)

*AW: Gamer pc 500-600 euro für kumpel*

Ja, diese Zusammenstellung meine ich .

Mh...merkt man das wirklich nicht bei dem CPU ? Ich finde es bei den 10€ eigentlich schon sinnvoll...
Bist du dir auch sicher, dass der boxed Kühler im Sommer mal 5h Volllast, bzw. Last ausreichen würde?
Ja, an ein Gehäuse habe ich auch schon gedacht und an ein Board, aber das Board erscheint mir da noch zu teuer, bei 90 -100€ rum, wäre da schon besser.
8 GB könnte mir auch noch gefallen, aber ich glaube, das rüste ich eher nach, wenn ich merke, das reicht nicht mehr.


----------



## Softy (21. Juni 2011)

*AW: Gamer pc 500-600 euro für kumpel*

8GB RAM für 45€ : G.Skill DIMM Kit 8GB PC3-10667U CL9-9-9-24 (DDR3-1333) (F3-10600CL9D-8GBNT) | Geizhals.at Deutschland

Schlag zu!


----------



## huntertech (21. Juni 2011)

*AW: Gamer pc 500-600 euro für kumpel*



Softy schrieb:


> 8GB RAM für 45€ : G.Skill DIMM Kit 8GB PC3-10667U CL9-9-9-24 (DDR3-1333) (F3-10600CL9D-8GBNT) | Geizhals.at Deutschland
> 
> Schlag zu!


 Fühl dich geschlagen 

@TE: Ja, der Boxed reicht. Wenn du die Lüftersteuerung im BIOS anständig eingestellt hast, wird er langsam hochdrehen und die CPU immernoch im Rahmen halten. Bei den anderen Aufrüstmöglichkeiten musst du selbst entscheiden! Oder du kaufst dir so extras wie ein USB-Frontpanel oder nen Cardreader (Softy!).


----------



## Softy (21. Juni 2011)

*AW: Gamer pc 500-600 euro für kumpel*



huntertech schrieb:


> Oder du kaufst dir so extras wie ein USB-Frontpanel oder nen Cardreader (Softy!).



Ultron UCR 75 75in1 3.5" Card Reader/Writer schwarz, intern FTW 

Eine größere Festplatte wäre auch nicht verkehrt: Samsung Spinpoint F3 1000GB, SATA II (HD103SJ)


----------



## Winkl09 (21. Juni 2011)

*AW: Gamer pc 500-600 euro für kumpel*

Kann ich nicht den alten Cardreader benutzen, den ich noch habe? Den benutze ich sowieso nur 1 mal im Jahr^^
Und größerer Speicher hört sich auch gut an.


----------



## huntertech (21. Juni 2011)

*AW: Gamer pc 500-600 euro für kumpel*

Klar kannst du, wenn der Anschluss auf deinem Board da ist


----------



## Winkl09 (21. Juni 2011)

*AW: Gamer pc 500-600 euro für kumpel*

Ja, nochmal zum Board, könnt ihr mir da bei 100€ rum etwas empfehlen?


----------



## huntertech (21. Juni 2011)

*AW: Gamer pc 500-600 euro für kumpel*



Winkl09 schrieb:


> Ja, nochmal zum Board, könnt ihr mir da bei 100€ rum etwas empfehlen?


 Nichts sinnvolles. Boards um 100€ haben nur den Vorteil des Z68-Chipsatz, also der Möglichkeit zu Übertakten! Wenn du mehr Platz für Erweiterungskarten willst, gibt es noch andere H61/67-Boards mit ATX-Faktor:
Gigabyte GA-PA65-UD3-B3 bzw. MSI PH67A-C43 (~80€)


----------



## Softy (21. Juni 2011)

*AW: Gamer pc 500-600 euro für kumpel*

Wenn Du ein USB3-Frontpanel gebrauchen kannst, da ist eines mit im Lieferumfang: ASRock H67M-GE/HT, H67 (B3) (dual PC3-10667U DDR3) | Geizhals.at Deutschland

Hast Du Dich jetzt schon entschieden, ob Du übertakten möchtest?


----------



## Winkl09 (21. Juni 2011)

*AW: Gamer pc 500-600 euro für kumpel*

Eigentlich möchte ich nicht übertakten ,weil ich davon nichts verstehe und mir das dann zu riskant ist...


----------



## huntertech (21. Juni 2011)

*AW: Gamer pc 500-600 euro für kumpel*



Winkl09 schrieb:


> Eigentlich möchte ich nicht übertakten ,weil ich davon nichts verstehe und mir das dann zu riskant ist...


 Na also. Ich hab dir ja ATX-Boards empfohlen, Softy ein mATX mit Frontpanel. Wäre z.B. eine Möglichkeit, die 100€ sinvoll unterzubringen.


----------



## Winkl09 (21. Juni 2011)

*AW: Gamer pc 500-600 euro für kumpel*

Ja, auch das da noch ein Frontpanel bei ist ist gut... Ich glaube das mache ich. Und dann such ich noch ein Gehäuse, kann mich aber noch nicht entscheiden, ich habe schon zu viele gute gesehen


----------



## Softy (21. Juni 2011)

*AW: Gamer pc 500-600 euro für kumpel*

Das Sharkoon T9 Value rot, weiß, grün oder schwarz mit Sichtfenster oder Zalman Z9 Plus schwarz könntest Du in die engere Wahl nehmen


----------



## Winkl09 (21. Juni 2011)

*AW: Gamer pc 500-600 euro für kumpel*

bei dem sharkoon ist auch vorne ein Lüfter vorhanden, oder hab ich das falsch gelesen bzw. verstanden?


----------



## Softy (21. Juni 2011)

*AW: Gamer pc 500-600 euro für kumpel*

Beim Sharkoon sind vorne 2 Lüfter und hinten einer. Die drehen mit max. 1200rpm und sind  relativ leise


----------



## Winkl09 (21. Juni 2011)

*AW: Gamer pc 500-600 euro für kumpel*

Und Oben ist kein Platz?


----------



## Softy (21. Juni 2011)

*AW: Gamer pc 500-600 euro für kumpel*

Nein, oben kannst Du keine Lüfter verbauen.


----------



## huntertech (21. Juni 2011)

*AW: Gamer pc 500-600 euro für kumpel*

Wie gesagt, das CM 690 ist sehr beliebt (nicht ohne Grund!). Ich bin mit meinem Cooler Master HAF 922 auch sehr zufrieden, 2x200mm-Lüfter (gedrosselt auf 400rpm) sind komplett unhörbar und machen trotzdem einen sehr guten Durchzug. Ist auch sehr massiv (ohne großen Kraftaufwand kann ich die Seitenwände nicht eindrücken!). Musst nur den Kaufpreis von 90€ beachten.

PS: Die Schnellverschlüsse sind aber, genau wie bei allen anderen Gehäusen auf dem Markt, bis auf die für die Festplatten, Mist


----------



## Winkl09 (21. Juni 2011)

*AW: Gamer pc 500-600 euro für kumpel*

Das CM 690 ist echt gut, das sehe ich auch. Da ich jetzt auch den boxed Lüfter benutze, ist es mir auch sehr wichtig noch mind. 2 Gehäuselüfter zu verwenden.
Ich möchte ja auch sehr heiße Sommer überleben 
 PS.: das heißt nicht, dass ich ein "Kellerkind" bin


----------



## Softy (21. Juni 2011)

*AW: Gamer pc 500-600 euro für kumpel*

2 oder max. 3 Gehäuselüfter reichen auch im Sommer gut aus 

Ein paar Vorschläge hätte ich noch: Lancool PC-K58 oder Cooler Master HAF912 Plus schwarz oder Thermaltake Armor A60 mit Sichtfenster oder  Lancool PC-K62 oder Cooler Master CM Storm Enforcer mit Sichtfenster


----------



## huntertech (21. Juni 2011)

*AW: Gamer pc 500-600 euro für kumpel*



Winkl09 schrieb:


> Das CM 690 ist echt gut, das sehe ich auch. Da ich jetzt auch den boxed Lüfter benutze, ist es mir auch sehr wichtig noch mind. 2 Gehäuselüfter zu verwenden.
> Ich möchte ja auch sehr heiße Sommer überleben
> PS.: das heißt nicht, dass ich ein "Kellerkind" bin


 Ich wohn da, wo man im Sommer zwischen 30 und 35°C hat, also beschwer dich mal nicht


----------



## Winkl09 (21. Juni 2011)

*AW: Gamer pc 500-600 euro für kumpel*

Geile Tipps für die Gehäuse!
Ich schwanke zwischen Thermaltake Armor A60 mit Sichtfenster und  Lancool PC-K62, die sehen echt gut aus und haben einen guten Aufbau (meiner Meinung nach).


----------



## Softy (21. Juni 2011)

*AW: Gamer pc 500-600 euro für kumpel*

Das ist mehr eine Frage der Optik und des Geschmacks. Mit keinem der beiden Gehäuse machst Du was falsch


----------



## Winkl09 (21. Juni 2011)

*AW: Gamer pc 500-600 euro für kumpel*

bin gerade zufällig drauf gestoßen, das  Thermaltake V9 BlacX mit Sichtfenster (VM400M1W2Z) | Geizhals.at Deutschland entspricht doch den anderen Gehäusen auch so in etwa oder fehlt da etwas wichtiges?


----------



## biohaufen (21. Juni 2011)

Winkl09 schrieb:
			
		

> bin gerade zufällig drauf gestoßen, das  Thermaltake V9 BlacX mit Sichtfenster (VM400M1W2Z) | Geizhals.at Deutschland entspricht doch den anderen Gehäusen auch so in etwa oder fehlt da etwas wichtiges?



Kannst auch das Xigmatek Midgard nehmen und anstatt anderem Motherboard, lieber ne SSD wie die Crucial M4 oder C300 mit 64 GB als Systemplatte


----------



## Winkl09 (22. Juni 2011)

*AW: Gamer pc 500-600 euro für kumpel*

Ja, aber SSD brauche ich eigentlich nicht zwingend...


----------



## huntertech (22. Juni 2011)

*AW: Gamer pc 500-600 euro für kumpel*



Winkl09 schrieb:


> Ja, aber SSD brauche ich eigentlich nicht zwingend...


Dann lass sie weg


----------



## Winkl09 (23. Juni 2011)

*AW: Gamer pc 500-600 euro für kumpel*

Hm, ich denke, ich nehme das Lancool PC-K62 .
Dazu dann noch andere Lüfter (Blau hat jeder und es ist langweilig  ).
Kann man für die Lüfter auch diese Gummidinger benutzen?


----------



## Softy (23. Juni 2011)

*AW: Gamer pc 500-600 euro für kumpel*

Die Case Spätzle kannst Du benutzen. Welche Farbe möchtest Du denn? Oder ohne LED?


----------



## Winkl09 (23. Juni 2011)

*AW: Gamer pc 500-600 euro für kumpel*

Ich bin mir noch nicht sicher, ob ich mehrere Farben nehmen soll (ob das gut aussieht?), einer kann auch blau bleiben.
Ich denke aber, das es zum Teil grün werden soll.


----------



## Softy (23. Juni 2011)

*AW: Gamer pc 500-600 euro für kumpel*

Da könntest Du für vorne und oben einen Xigmatek Crystal grün, 140x140x25mm, 1000rpm nehmen


----------



## Winkl09 (23. Juni 2011)

*AW: Gamer pc 500-600 euro für kumpel*

Meinst du, das sieht gut aus, wenn ich da blaue, grüne und rote drinne habe?
Ist zwar Geschmackssache, aber vielleicht sieht das ja auch absolut scheußlich aus...


----------



## Softy (23. Juni 2011)

*AW: Gamer pc 500-600 euro für kumpel*

Ich glaube nicht, dass das gut aussieht, aber ist ja Geschmackssache. Ich fände 2 farbig recht schick, z.B. blaue Gehäuselüfter und einen roten LED-CPU Lüfter. Oder umgekehrt, oder andere Farben


----------



## Winkl09 (23. Juni 2011)

*AW: Gamer pc 500-600 euro für kumpel*

Kann ich denn an den boxed Kühler einfach einen anderen raufschrauben?


----------



## huntertech (23. Juni 2011)

*AW: Gamer pc 500-600 euro für kumpel*

Ich würde es lassen, schon eine zweifarbige Gehäusebeleuchtung stört mich massivst! Schau für Lüfter doch mal hier (die Apollish, Vegas Duo und Vegas Trio):

ENERMAX.DE - STARTSEITE


----------



## Winkl09 (23. Juni 2011)

*AW: Gamer pc 500-600 euro für kumpel*

Ja, ich glaube das ist auch nicht so gut...


----------



## Softy (23. Juni 2011)

*AW: Gamer pc 500-600 euro für kumpel*

Wie wäre es mit einem Sharkoon T9 Value grün mit Sichtfenster?


----------



## Winkl09 (24. Juni 2011)

*AW: Gamer pc 500-600 euro für kumpel*

Ne, ich denke, es wird das Lancool k62.


----------



## huntertech (24. Juni 2011)

*AW: Gamer pc 500-600 euro für kumpel*



Winkl09 schrieb:


> Ne, ich denke, es wird das Lancool k62.


 Gute Wahl!


----------



## Abufaso (24. Juni 2011)

Schreib dann mal wie der Rechenknecht läuft.


----------



## Winkl09 (24. Juni 2011)

*AW: Gamer pc 500-600 euro für kumpel*

jo, mach ich


----------



## Winkl09 (29. Juni 2011)

*AW: Gamer pc 500-600 euro für kumpel*

So, langsam geht's in den Endspurt, am Anfang der Ferien (07.07.11) werde ich den PC wohl bestellen.
Endweder wird es dieser:
Intel Core i5-2500, 4x 3.30GHz, boxed (BX80623I52500)
ASRock H67M-GE/HT, H67 (B3) (dual PC3-10667U DDR3)
XFX Core Edition PRO 450W ATX 2.3 (P1-450S-XXB9)
Gigabyte GeForce GTX 560 Ti OC, 1GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, Mini-HDMI (GV-N560OC-1GI)
G.Skill DIMM Kit  4GB PC3-10667U CL9-9-9-24 (DDR3-1333) (F3-10600CL9D-4GBNT)
Samsung Spinpoint F3  500GB, SATA II (HD502HJ)
Lancool PC-K62
+ Win7 Home Premium

= ca. 720€

oder
Intel Core i5-2400, 4x 3.10GHz, boxed (BX80623I52400)
ASRock H61M/U3S3, H61 (dual PC3-10667U DDR3)
XFX Core Edition PRO 450W ATX 2.3 (P1-450S-XXB9)
Gigabyte GeForce GTX 560 Ti OC, 1GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, Mini-HDMI (GV-N560OC-1GI)
G.Skill DIMM Kit  4GB PC3-10667U CL9-9-9-24 (DDR3-1333) (F3-10600CL9D-4GBNT)
Samsung Spinpoint F3  500GB, SATA II (HD502HJ)
Lancool PC-K62
+ Win7 HP

= ca. 650€

--> könnt ihr nochmal gucken, ob ich da irgendetwas verwechselt habe?


Und dann habe ich noch eine Frage: Mit einer Recovery-CD kann man nichts völlig neu installieren oder? Das heißt ja eigentlich nur "Reparieren"...
Mein Vater ist nähmlich ziemlich unzufrieden mit seinem 9 (glaub ich) Jahre alten PC, da der immer sehr schlurt.
Da habe ich schonmal an einen "neuen" PC gedacht. Laufwerke haben wir und dann könnte er meine  Colorful GT 220 bekommen, wenn ich mir einen neuen bestelle. Eigentlich bräuchte er somit nur einen Prozessor und ein MB mit entsprechendem RAM, aber für möglichst wenig Geld, am besten so bei 250€ rum. Ich würde dann auch wieder die Samsung Spinpoint F3 500GB verwenden. Wenn er möchte kann da ja auch noch ein Gehäuse mit zu, wenn das passt, ich weis es aber nicht genau. Bildschirm hat er auch und den PC möchte er wie gesagt nur mal für kleinere Filme und für seine Datensicherung benutzen, also nichts anspruchvolles.
Ich habe mir mal den AMD Athlon II X4 640, 4x 3.00GHz, boxed (ADX640WFGMBOX) angeguckt, ich denke, der sollte locker reichen...


----------



## Softy (29. Juni 2011)

*AW: Gamer pc 500-600 euro für kumpel*

Rein Preis/leistungstechnisch ist natürlich das 2. System besser. Den Unterschied zwischen i5-2400 und i5-2500 kann man messen aber nicht bemerken. Das 2. System ist besser ausgestattet (u.a. mit USB3-Frontpanel). Beide sind prima 

Mit einer Recovery CD kannst Du schon Windows neu installieren (soweit ich weiß ) CPU reicht auch ein AMD Athlon II X3 450, 3x 3.20GHz, boxed (ADX450WFGMBOX) | Geizhals.at Deutschland


----------



## Winkl09 (29. Juni 2011)

*AW: Gamer pc 500-600 euro für kumpel*

Ja.

Aha, ich dachte, man kann damit nur reparieren...
Ich habe an den X4 gedacht, weil ich für die Zukunft vorsorgen wollte, die nächste aufrüstung bei meinem Vater kommt dann nähmlich wenn, dann erst wieder in 10 Jahren


----------



## Softy (29. Juni 2011)

*AW: Gamer pc 500-600 euro für kumpel*

Also meine Kristallkugel sagt, dass auch in 10 Jahren Office noch gut auf dem Athlon II X3 laufen wird  Aber wenn das Budget nicht so begrenzt ist, kannst Du natürlich auch den Athlon II X4 nehmen 

Ein Board hast Du schon ausgesucht?


----------



## huntertech (29. Juni 2011)

*AW: Gamer pc 500-600 euro für kumpel*

4 Kerne sind aber für Office übertrieben. Das wird auch in 10 Jahren vermutlich nicht anders sein


----------



## Gaggle27 (29. Juni 2011)

Winkl09 schrieb:
			
		

> So, langsam geht's in den Endspurt, am Anfang der Ferien (07.07.11) werde ich den PC wohl bestellen.
> Endweder wird es dieser:
> Intel Core i5-2500, 4x 3.30GHz, boxed (BX80623I52500)
> ASRock H67M-GE/HT, H67 (B3) (dual PC3-10667U DDR3)
> ...



Bei der ersten zusammenstellung mit dem i5 2500k brauchst du aber ein p67 Board. Wollt es nochmal so erwähnen, da es noch niemand gesagt hatte oder ist das garnicht der i5 2500k? Ich glaube du hast nur das "k" vergessen oder ist es ein anderer prozessor?


----------



## Softy (29. Juni 2011)

*AW: Gamer pc 500-600 euro für kumpel*

Den i5-2500 gibt es mit K und ohne K  Das passt schon so.


----------



## huntertech (29. Juni 2011)

*AW: Gamer pc 500-600 euro für kumpel*

Wobei der ohne k ziemlich sinnlos ist (aus meiner Sicht), da er keinen spürbaren Leistungsvorteil dem 2400 gegenüber hat aber trotzdem natürlich mehr kostet.


----------



## Winkl09 (30. Juni 2011)

*AW: Gamer pc 500-600 euro für kumpel*

Oh, ich meinte aber den 2500K...
dann hab ich wohl doch etwas verwechselt. Brauch ich dann noch ein anderes Board? Die erste Zusammenstellung sollte nähmlich übertaktbar sein...

@ Softy:
Nein, ein Board habe ich noch nicht ausgesucht.


----------



## huntertech (30. Juni 2011)

*AW: Gamer pc 500-600 euro für kumpel*

Zum Übertakten brauchst du auch das entsprechende Board und noch einen besseren CPU-Kühler (beläuft sich dann insgesamt auf 70€):

CPU: Intel Core i5-2500k (~165€)
CPU-Kühler: Scythe Mugen 2 Rev. B oder EKL Alpenföhn Nordwand Rev. B (~35€)
Board: Asrock P67 Pro 3 SE (~90€) Asrock Z68 Pro3 (B3)  (~100€) bzw. Asrock Z68 Extreme4 (mehr Ausstattung, ~140€)


----------



## Winkl09 (30. Juni 2011)

*AW: Gamer pc 500-600 euro für kumpel*

Ja, aber ich möchte erst übertakten, wenn mir die Leistung in 2-3 Jahren nicht mehr reicht, weil ich denke, dass ich mir dann keinen neuen PC kaufen will/kann.
Damit möchte ich mir nur die Gelegenheit freihalten, zum Übertakten über zu gehen.
Dann brauch ich ja auch noch keinen Kühler oder?


----------



## huntertech (30. Juni 2011)

*AW: Gamer pc 500-600 euro für kumpel*

Noch nicht, ohne OC reicht erstmal der Boxed.


----------



## Abufaso (30. Juni 2011)

huntertech schrieb:
			
		

> Board: Asrock P67 Pro 3 SE (~90€)



Das Board hat allerdings keinen normalen PCI Slot, falls du den brauchst, für W-Lan oder TV Karten oder so.

Die Z68 Boards brauchst du nur wenn du die IGP, also die integrierte Grafikeinheit der CPU, nutzen willst.


----------



## Lordac (30. Juni 2011)

*AW: Gamer pc 500-600 euro für kumpel*

Hallo,



Winkl09 schrieb:


> Ja, aber ich möchte erst übertakten, wenn mir die Leistung in 2-3 Jahren nicht mehr reicht, weil ich denke, dass ich mir dann keinen neuen PC kaufen will/kann. Damit möchte ich mir nur die Gelegenheit freihalten, zum Übertakten über zu gehen. Dann brauch ich ja auch noch keinen Kühler oder?


ich sehe das so, entweder will man übertakten und schafft gleich passende Voraussetzungen (CPU, Mainboard, Kühler) oder man verzichtet darauf, kauft sich eine günstigere CPU, ein günstiges Mainboard, verzichtet auf den extra Kühler und investiert das gesparte Geld in 2-3 Jahren in einen neuen Unterbau. 

Mit OC kann man die Nutzungsdauer einer CPU nicht extrem verlängern und wenn man in 2-3 Jahren das Mainboard ausbauen muss um den dann gekauften CPU-Kühler gut montieren zu können, kann man im Zuge dessen für etwas Aufpreis gleich einen neuen Unterbau dazu nehmen welcher dann selbst ohne OC klar schneller sein sollte.

Gruß

Lordac


----------



## huntertech (30. Juni 2011)

*AW: Gamer pc 500-600 euro für kumpel*



Lordac schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich sehe das so, entweder will man übertakten und schafft gleich passende Voraussetzungen (CPU, Mainboard, Kühler) oder man verzichtet darauf, kauft sich eine günstigere CPU, ein günstiges Mainboard, verzichtet auf den extra Kühler und investiert das gesparte Geld in 2-3 Jahren in einen neuen Unterbau.
> 
> ...


 Jap, das macht mehr Sinn zu sagen: Ganz oder Garnicht!


----------



## Winkl09 (30. Juni 2011)

*AW: Gamer pc 500-600 euro für kumpel*

Gut, dann werde ich wohl die "garnicht-Version" nehmen 
Dann geht aber die Zusammenstellung so klar?
Intel Core i5-2400, 4x 3.10GHz, boxed (BX80623I52400)
ASRock H61M/U3S3, H61 (dual PC3-10667U DDR3)
XFX Core Edition PRO 450W ATX 2.3 (P1-450S-XXB9)
Gigabyte GeForce GTX 560 Ti OC, 1GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, Mini-HDMI (GV-N560OC-1GI)
G.Skill DIMM Kit  4GB PC3-10667U CL9-9-9-24 (DDR3-1333) (F3-10600CL9D-4GBNT)
Samsung Spinpoint F3  500GB, SATA II (HD502HJ)
Lancool PC-K62
+ Win7 HP


----------



## Softy (30. Juni 2011)

*AW: Gamer pc 500-600 euro für kumpel*

Das ist ein echter Preis/Leistungsknaller  Sieht prima aus.


----------



## huntertech (30. Juni 2011)

*AW: Gamer pc 500-600 euro für kumpel*

Nee, das geht überhaupt nicht, haben dich die letzten 32 Seiten nur verapplelt 

Nein, kleiner Scherz, sieht super aus, kannst du so kaufen


----------



## Softy (30. Juni 2011)

*AW: Gamer pc 500-600 euro für kumpel*

Berichte mal, ob der ganze Kram auch kompatibel ist


----------



## huntertech (30. Juni 2011)

*AW: Gamer pc 500-600 euro für kumpel*



Softy schrieb:


> Berichte mal, ob der ganze Kram auch kompatibel ist


 Ob er überhaupt angeht, ohne zu brennen 

Ich glaube, wir sollten aufhören, die armen TEs zu veräpplen, nachher gehen die noch ins Luxx


----------



## Winkl09 (30. Juni 2011)

*AW: Gamer pc 500-600 euro für kumpel*

Ach, da wird doch wohl nichts passieren 
Ich überlege, ob ich noch 8GB RAM nehmen sollte...


----------



## Softy (30. Juni 2011)

*AW: Gamer pc 500-600 euro für kumpel*

Wenn Du noch ~20€ locker machen kannst, würde ich zu 8GB greifen. Unter 45€ für 8GB ist schon der Hammer


----------



## huntertech (30. Juni 2011)

*AW: Gamer pc 500-600 euro für kumpel*

Wenn ich bedenke, dass ich noch vor 14 Monaten für 4GB 80€ bezahlt habe 

Zukunftssicherer ists definitiv... solange du die 8GB nutzen kannst, bevor DDR3 ausstirbt


----------



## Winkl09 (30. Juni 2011)

*AW: Gamer pc 500-600 euro für kumpel*

Naja, das glaube ich eher nicht. Ich weis auch garnicht, ob ich die überhaupt ausnutzen kann, ich benutze ja jetzt auch maximal 1,5 GB ...


----------



## huntertech (30. Juni 2011)

*AW: Gamer pc 500-600 euro für kumpel*



Winkl09 schrieb:


> Naja, das glaube ich eher nicht. Ich weis auch garnicht, ob ich die überhaupt ausnutzen kann, ich benutze ja jetzt auch maximal 1,5 GB ...


 Ich brauche die schon im Leerlauf


----------



## Abufaso (30. Juni 2011)

Winkl09 schrieb:
			
		

> Ach, da wird doch wohl nichts passieren



Und wenn doch.... Mitfilmen!!!


----------



## Winkl09 (2. Juli 2011)

*AW: Gamer pc 500-600 euro für kumpel*

Hm...kann mir jemand sagen, wieviele FAN's das ASRock H61M/U3S3, H61 (dual PC3-10667U DDR3) hat?
Ich möchte nähmlich mehrere Lüfter anschließen und soweit das geht alle ans Board. Nach Möglichkeit sollten da 4 Anschlüsse dran sein, geht das?


----------



## Softy (2. Juli 2011)

*AW: Gamer pc 500-600 euro für kumpel*

Du kannst einen PWM-Lüfter (also 4pin) und einen 3-pin Lüfter ans Board anschließen. Du könntest jeweils ein Y-Kabel verwenden, und dann 4 Lüfter anschließen.

Alternativ ein ASRock H61iCafe, H61 (dual PC3-10667U DDR3) | Geizhals.at Deutschland, das hat 4 x 3pin Lüfteranschlüsse. Ist aber ein ATX-Board. Welches Gehäuse hattest Du nochmal?


----------



## Winkl09 (2. Juli 2011)

*AW: Gamer pc 500-600 euro für kumpel*

lancool k62


----------



## Softy (2. Juli 2011)

*AW: Gamer pc 500-600 euro für kumpel*

Dann würde ich da Asrock iCafe nehmen. Ist ähnlich gut ausgestattet (USB3, SATA3), zusätzlich mehr Platz für Erweiterungskarten und 2 RAM-Slots mehr 

Und passt natürlich ins Lancool K62


----------



## huntertech (2. Juli 2011)

*AW: Gamer pc 500-600 euro für kumpel*



Winkl09 schrieb:


> Hm...kann mir jemand sagen, wieviele FAN's das ASRock H61M/U3S3, H61 (dual PC3-10667U DDR3) hat?
> Ich möchte nähmlich mehrere Lüfter anschließen und soweit das geht alle ans Board. Nach Möglichkeit sollten da 4 Anschlüsse dran sein, geht das?


 Sowas geht aber auch selbst, das steht auf jeder Herstellerwebsite 

Wofür alle ans Board? Man kann nicht alle regeln...


----------



## Softy (2. Juli 2011)

*AW: Gamer pc 500-600 euro für kumpel*

Afaik sind 3 der Lüfteranschlüsse beim Asrock iCafe H61 regelbar.


----------



## Winkl09 (2. Juli 2011)

*AW: Gamer pc 500-600 euro für kumpel*

Hmm, dann nehm ich wohl das...

@huntertech: weiß ich, ob das zu meinem Rest passt? :O


----------



## Hydroxid (2. Juli 2011)

Nur wegen den Lüfter Anschlüssen?!


----------



## huntertech (2. Juli 2011)

*AW: Gamer pc 500-600 euro für kumpel*

Du kannst übrigens auch ein Y-Kabel nehmen, dann kannst du auch mehrere Lüfter regeln (aber alle mit gleicher Geschwindigkeit).


----------



## Softy (3. Juli 2011)

*AW: Gamer pc 500-600 euro für kumpel*

Das iCafe ist doch nur ein paar € teurer und nicht nur bei den Lüfteranschlüssen besser ausgestattet.


----------



## Hydroxid (3. Juli 2011)

So würde ich das auch machen auf jeden Fall oder du holst dir einfach noch ne billige Lüftersteuerung
Edit: Softy hat recht. 2 RAM Slots mehr sind schon besser


----------



## Softy (3. Juli 2011)

*AW: Gamer pc 500-600 euro für kumpel*



radeon5670 schrieb:


> So würde ich das auch machen auf jeden Fall oder du holst dir einfach noch ne billige Lüftersteuerung



Für den Show-Faktor bei der nächsten LAN Party , z.B. eine Lüftersteuerung mit Card Reader: AeroCool FP-01, 5.25" Multifunktionspanel. Mit Flip-Up-Display


----------



## Winkl09 (3. Juli 2011)

*AW: Gamer pc 500-600 euro für kumpel*

Ne, das Board reicht schon, auch das da 2 RAM Slots mehr sind finde ich gut, mich hat das andere schon ein bisschen genervt, weil ich mir dann ein komplett neues RAM Kit kaufen müsste (4x4 statt 2x2) um auf 8GB aufzurüsten...
Die Lüftersteuerung wäre auch echt ein Hingucker, aber für das Geld würde ich mir dann noch bessere Gehäuselüfter kaufen.

Frage noch: Wenn man sich die besten Anbieter bei geizhals ausrechnen lässt, dann steht ja hinter jedem Artikel 1 mal Versandkosten (Vorkasse). Muss man für jedes Teil diese Versandkosten bezahlen oder nur einmal für alle Teile, ich habe das jetzt schon gegoogelt etc. aber ich finde nicht die passende Antwort. Mein Anbieter ist Mindfactory.


----------



## Hydroxid (3. Juli 2011)

Dass sind die insgesamten Versandkosten pro Shop. Wär ja ne abzocke wenn man für jedes Teil 7€ blecht 
Edit: Kauf dir LED Gehäuse Lüfter. Sind auch ein Hingucker und sieht toll aus


----------



## Winkl09 (3. Juli 2011)

*AW: Gamer pc 500-600 euro für kumpel*

Ja, mal gucken. Softy empfiehlt immer Enermax, für mich ein Grund, da mal vorbeizuschauen


----------



## Softy (3. Juli 2011)

*AW: Gamer pc 500-600 euro für kumpel*

Im Lancool K62 sind aber bereits 3  recht leise LED-Lüfter drin  Nur der Hecklüfter ist nicht beleuchtet, falls der auch noch leuchten soll:

Enermax T.B.Apollish blau 120x120x25mm, 900rpm, 63.78m³/h, 17dB(A) (UCTA12N-BL) | Geizhals.at Deutschland
oder Enermax Twister Everest 120x120x25mm, 500-1000rpm, 45.04-78.32m³/h, 8-12dB(A) (UCEV12) | Geizhals.at Deutschland


----------



## Winkl09 (3. Juli 2011)

*AW: Gamer pc 500-600 euro für kumpel*

Ja, der soll auch leuchten.
Und oben soll auch noch einer hin, damit der Platz da ausgenutzt ist.
Für hinten: Enermax T.B.Apollish blau 120x120x25mm,  900rpm, 63.78m³/h, 17dB(A) (UCTA12N-BL)
Oben: Enermax T.B.Apollish blau 140x140x25mm,  750rpm, 77.13m³/h, 15dB(A) (UCTA14N-BL)

Das sollte so passen 

Edit:  Dauernd wird das XFX Netzteil nicht gefunden, soll ich doch ein Cougar nehmen?


----------



## Softy (3. Juli 2011)

*AW: Gamer pc 500-600 euro für kumpel*

Oben passen nur 2 Lüfter, und beide sind schon mit im Lieferumfang, es reicht also 1 120mm Lüfter für hinten.

Wegen Netzteil, wo willst Du denn bestellen?


----------



## Hydroxid (3. Juli 2011)

Cougar A400 oder antec high current 520


----------



## Winkl09 (3. Juli 2011)

*AW: Gamer pc 500-600 euro für kumpel*

@ Softy: 1.Bei Mindfactory möchte ich bestellen.
             2.Bei geizhals steht, das oben nur ein Lüfter im Lieferumfang ist... oder überlese ich da was..


----------



## Softy (3. Juli 2011)

*AW: Gamer pc 500-600 euro für kumpel*

Dann würde ich ein 520W Antec High Current Gamer ATX23 - Computer Shop - Hardware, Notebook & Software nehmen.

Das Gehäuse hat 2 Lüfter oben:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Winkl09 (3. Juli 2011)

*AW: Gamer pc 500-600 euro für kumpel*

Wo haste das Bild her? Gibts da noch mehr?
Dann kann ich mir das noch genauer angucken. Wenn man das googelt bekommt man immer die gleichen Bilder...


----------



## Softy (3. Juli 2011)

*AW: Gamer pc 500-600 euro für kumpel*

Büdde schön: Hardwareluxx - Lancool PC-K62 - Der neue Preis-Leistungs-Tipp?


----------



## Winkl09 (3. Juli 2011)

*AW: Gamer pc 500-600 euro für kumpel*

Danke! Das ist ja eine gute Seite, gleich erstmal favoristisieren 
Ich glaube, mit dem Gehäuse werde ich sehr zufrieden sein.
Sind die eingebauten Lüfter eigentlich schon entkoppelt, also gedämpft?
Oder geht das gar nicht, weil der Platz nicht ausrecht (Vorne vor den HDD's und oben bei der Abdeckung?)
Für den zusätzlichen Lüfter bräuchte ich ja auch noch einen Entkoppler oder?


----------



## Softy (3. Juli 2011)

*AW: Gamer pc 500-600 euro für kumpel*

Ob die Lüfter bereits entkoppelt sind, weiß ich nicht, aber es gibt noch mehr Testberichte, vllt. steht da was drin:

Neuer Midi-Tower von Lancool: Das Dragonlord K62
TweakPC.de: Lancool PC-K62 Dragonlord im Test
hardwareluxx.de:  Lancool PC-K62 - Der neue Preis-Leistungs-Tipp?
Technic3D.com: Lancool K62 Dragonlord - Günstige Oberklasse?
planet3dnow.de: Lancool Dragonlord K62
effizienzgurus.de: Lian Li für Einsteiger

Zum Entkppeln gibt es EKL Alpenföhn Case Spätzle, die sollten bei allen Lüftern des Gehäuses funktionieren


----------



## huntertech (3. Juli 2011)

*AW: Gamer pc 500-600 euro für kumpel*

Nein, entkoppelt vermutlich nicht, aber bei Lüftern sehe ich das nicht so kritisch, vor allem bei langsamen. Würde einfach die Schrauben nehmen, die einem weiteren Lüfter beiliegen werden.


----------



## Winkl09 (3. Juli 2011)

*AW: Gamer pc 500-600 euro für kumpel*

Achso...aber was soll denn dann entkoppelt werden? Nur die Festplatte?


----------



## Softy (3. Juli 2011)

*AW: Gamer pc 500-600 euro für kumpel*

Ich entkopple alle Lüfter mit Case-Spätzle  Die Kosten sind ja überschaubar, und imo lohnt es sich.


----------



## Winkl09 (3. Juli 2011)

*AW: Gamer pc 500-600 euro für kumpel*

Mh... sind 10kg eigentlich schwer für ein Gehäuse? Die, die ich angeschaut habe liegen meistens bei 8 oder 9...
Achso, Softy oder irgendwer, ich bräuchte noch ein Frontpanel mit USB 3.0 oder einen SATA-Anschluss, gibts das auch einzeln, am besten so günstig wie möglich .
Wo muss ich dann so ein Ding auf dem MB anschließen?


----------



## huntertech (3. Juli 2011)

*AW: Gamer pc 500-600 euro für kumpel*

Ich kenne nur meine Lüfter. Das wären 1x 1000rpm (12cm) und 2x 400 rpm (20cm), welche am Gehäuse befestigt sind. Einer der 400er und der 120er sind aus optischen Gründen entkoppelt, der 200er vorne nicht. Wenn ich den auf 800rpm stelle, brummt es schon (ob das nun von Vibrationen oder vom Lager kommt, weiß aber niemand), auf 400rpm hör ich nichts mehr. Den brauch ich also nicht zu entkoppeln 

Wenn es passt, entkoppel sie ruhig, bei sehr langsamen Lüftern ist das aber nich nötig.

Ein USB 3.0 Frontpanel mit internem Anschluss für das MoBo gibt es mWn noch nicht. Aber vllt. weiß Softy ja mehr  10kg finde ich jetzt nicht sonderlich schwer. Der PC steht ja nur und hohes Gewicht ist oft ein Zeichen für hohe Massivität, es wirkt alles stabiler. Mein Gehäuse ist mit seinen 8,7kg sehr massiv, mein nächstes Case hat 13kg


----------



## Winkl09 (3. Juli 2011)

*AW: Gamer pc 500-600 euro für kumpel*

Oha, welches wird es denn?


----------



## huntertech (3. Juli 2011)

*AW: Gamer pc 500-600 euro für kumpel*

Momentan habe ich das HAF 922 (siehe Sig: White Devil), rüste Ende des Jahres auf ein NZXT Phantom um.


----------



## Softy (3. Juli 2011)

*AW: Gamer pc 500-600 euro für kumpel*



Winkl09 schrieb:


> Achso, Softy oder irgendwer, ich bräuchte noch ein Frontpanel mit USB 3.0 oder einen SATA-Anschluss, gibts das auch einzeln, am besten so günstig wie möglich .



Da gäbe es folgende Möglichkeiten: SilverStone FP36B schwarz, 3.5" Multifunktionspanel oder Xigmatek Accessor Pro USB 3.0 3.5”. In beiden Fällen kannst Du aber nur den/die hinteren USB3-Port(s) dafür verwenden, da das Board kein internes USB3 hat.

Wenn Du ein Board mit internem USB3 nimmst, bräuchtest Du zusätzlich einen Lian Li UC-01 extern/intern USB 3.0-Konverter (noch nicht verfügbar) oder In Win USB 3.0 Kabel intern zu extern, um das interne USB3 auch nutzen zu können.

Dann kannst Du aber gleich ein ASRock H67M-GE/HT, H67 (B3) (dual PC3-10667U DDR3) | Geizhals.at Deutschland nehmen, da ist ein USB3-Frontpanel mit im Lieferumfang


----------



## Hydroxid (3. Juli 2011)

Ja nimm eher gleich das Asrock


----------



## Winkl09 (4. Juli 2011)

*AW: Gamer pc 500-600 euro für kumpel*

Ja, das Board war ja schonmal im Gespräch. Dann optimiere ich nochmal meine Zusammenstellung.

Hm. Wenn ich mir jetzt wieder den günstigsten Anbieter heraussuche (in diesem Fall CSV-Direct.de), dann habe ich 3 unterschiedliche Versandkosten...


----------



## huntertech (4. Juli 2011)

*AW: Gamer pc 500-600 euro für kumpel*

Meine Teile von CSV-Direkt sind immer unbeschadet angekommen, wenn das wichtig ist


----------



## Winkl09 (4. Juli 2011)

*AW: Gamer pc 500-600 euro für kumpel*

Naja, aber wenn ich dann 3 mal Versandkosten bezahle ist das auch iwie *******.
Dann kann ich auch gleich 2 Shops nehmen und dann 2 mal Versandkosten bezahlen.
Ich möchte aber lieber alles bei einem bezahlen.


----------



## huntertech (4. Juli 2011)

*AW: Gamer pc 500-600 euro für kumpel*

Normalerweise ist das aber teurer. 2-3 shops würde ich empfehlen.


----------



## Cook2211 (4. Juli 2011)

huntertech schrieb:
			
		

> Meine Teile von CSV-Direkt sind immer unbeschadet angekommen, wenn das wichtig ist



Ist der Shop also zu empfehlen? Den kannte ich bisher noch gar nicht.


----------



## huntertech (4. Juli 2011)

*AW: Gamer pc 500-600 euro für kumpel*

Also wie gesagt, ich hatte da noch keine Probleme, habe aber glaube ich nur 2 oder 3 mal da bestellt.


----------



## Cook2211 (4. Juli 2011)

huntertech schrieb:
			
		

> Also wie gesagt, ich hatte da noch keine Probleme, habe aber glaube ich nur 2 oder 3 mal da bestellt.




Danke! Werde ich bei einem guten Angebot mal ausprobieren.


----------



## huntertech (4. Juli 2011)

*AW: Gamer pc 500-600 euro für kumpel*

Viel Glück


----------



## Softy (4. Juli 2011)

*AW: Gamer pc 500-600 euro für kumpel*

Ich glaube nicht, dass CSV-direkt mehrmals Versandkosten erhebt  Ich habe ebenfalls gute Erfahrungen mit dem Shop


----------



## Winkl09 (8. Juli 2011)

*AW: Gamer pc 500-600 euro für kumpel*

Hm. Ich habe das jetzt mal die Tage beobachtet, da gibts dann manchmal Versandkosten mit 4.99€, 5.99€ oder 6.99€ gleichzeitig.
Das finde ich aber doch irgendwie komisch.


----------



## huntertech (10. Juli 2011)

*AW: Gamer pc 500-600 euro für kumpel*

Kommt darauf an, wo du guckst. Ein Preisvergleicher z.B. zeigt immer nur die Kosten für das Produkt an, das du da ausgewählt hast. Die genauen Versandkosten und alles drumherum stehen bei CSV-Direkt auf der Seite selbst.


----------



## Winkl09 (21. Juli 2011)

*AW: Gamer pc 500-600 euro für kumpel*

Macht es eigentlich nichts, dass es ein mATX Board ist? (ASRock H67M-GE/HT, H67 (B3) (dual PC3-10667U DDR3) | Geizhals.at Deutschland)
Der Platz zwischen den Anschlüssen der Boxen und der Graka sieht so komisch gering aus.


----------



## Softy (21. Juli 2011)

*AW: Gamer pc 500-600 euro für kumpel*

Nein, jedes µATX Board passt in ein ATX-Gehäuse (falls das Deine Bedenken sind^^) Nur andersrum wirds schwierig


----------



## Abufaso (21. Juli 2011)

Nö, das geht schon, du hast halt weniger Anschlussmöglichkeiten (PCI Slots etc.).


----------



## huntertech (21. Juli 2011)

*AW: Gamer pc 500-600 euro für kumpel*

Boxenanschlüsse auf dem MoBo?


----------



## Abufaso (21. Juli 2011)

huntertech schrieb:
			
		

> Boxenanschlüsse auf dem MoBo?



Vermutlich Audioausgänge


----------



## huntertech (21. Juli 2011)

*AW: Gamer pc 500-600 euro für kumpel*

Achso  Klang nur etwas komisch, Boxen direkt ans Board


----------



## Winkl09 (21. Juli 2011)

*AW: Gamer pc 500-600 euro für kumpel*

Wie soll ich die sonst nennen? "Anschlüsse um einen Ton an die Öffentlichkeit zu bringen"-Anschluss?


----------



## huntertech (21. Juli 2011)

*AW: Gamer pc 500-600 euro für kumpel*

Soundanschlüsse treffen es schon ganz gut  *Hust* Aber es geht eh nichts über eine anständige Soundkarte *hust*


----------



## Winkl09 (21. Juli 2011)

*AW: Gamer pc 500-600 euro für kumpel*

Die habe ich aber "noch" nicht nötig


----------



## Abufaso (21. Juli 2011)

Edit: Sry; hab das hier mit nem anderen Fred verwechselt.

-Bitte löschen-


----------



## Winkl09 (24. Juli 2011)

*AW: Gamer pc 500-600 euro für kumpel*

Ich glaube ich nehme als Board dieses: Gigabyte GA-PA65-UD3-B3, H61 (B3) (dual PC3-10667U DDR3) | Preisvergleich : Preisvergleich auf PC Games Hardware Online powered by Geizhals   - Das habt ihr mir schon vorgeschlagen und das gefällt mir besser. Das ist noch ein wenig billiger und dann könnte ich sonst auch dieses Gehäuse nehmen: Lancool PC-K63 | Geizhals.at Deutschland , denn das hat dann auch schon USB 3.0 und ich brauche kein extra Frontpanel.

Das Ganze würde dann so aussehen:

CPU: Intel Core i5-2400, 4x 3.10GHz, boxed
Board: http://geizhals.at/deutschland/a623003.htmlhttp://geizhals.at/deutschland/623204
 RAM: G.Skill DIMM Kit 4GB PC3-10667U CL9-9-9-24
 HDD: Samsung Spinpoint F3 500GB
 NT: XFX Core Edition PRO 450W ATX 2.3 (P1-450s-XXB9)
Gehäuse: http://geizhals.at/deutschland/a540077.htmlLancool PC-K63 | Geizhals.at Deutschland
 Graka: Gigabyte GeForce GTX 560 Ti OC, 1024MB GDDR5
Brenner: LG Electronics GH22NS50


----------



## huntertech (24. Juli 2011)

*AW: Gamer pc 500-600 euro für kumpel*

Wenn du das Geld hast würde ich 8GB Ram kaufen. Kostet 20€ mehr und einige Spiele (wie SC2) schaffen es schon, meine 4GB zu belagern und dann zu ruckeln ohne Ende.

Aber warum so ein teures Board?


----------



## Winkl09 (24. Juli 2011)

*AW: Gamer pc 500-600 euro für kumpel*

Wieso? So viel billiger gehts doch bei der Ausstattung nicht oder?..
Zuerst hatte ich ja dieses im Auge: ASRock H61M/U3S3, H61 (dual PC3-10667U DDR3) | Geizhals.at Deutschland
Aber ich hätte gerne 4 RAM Slots


----------



## huntertech (24. Juli 2011)

*AW: Gamer pc 500-600 euro für kumpel*



Winkl09 schrieb:


> Aber ich hätte gerne 4 RAM Slots


Dann musst du natürlich ein ATX-Board nehmen. Also ist deine Wahl schon in Ordnung. Kannst du so lassen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (24. Juli 2011)

*AW: Gamer pc 500-600 euro für kumpel*

Wozu? Mehr als 8 GB RAM braucht man auch in 5 Jahren nicht.


----------



## huntertech (24. Juli 2011)

*AW: Gamer pc 500-600 euro für kumpel*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Wozu? Mehr als 8 GB RAM braucht man auch in 5 Jahren nicht.


 Ja mehr als 8GB. 8GB selber für einige Anwendungen schon. Wie gesagt, mein SCII braucht über 2GB.


----------



## Winkl09 (24. Juli 2011)

*AW: Gamer pc 500-600 euro für kumpel*

Ok, gut.


----------



## quantenslipstream (24. Juli 2011)

*AW: Gamer pc 500-600 euro für kumpel*



huntertech schrieb:


> Ja mehr als 8GB. 8GB selber für einige Anwendungen schon. Wie gesagt, mein SCII braucht über 2GB.


 
Und wenn er meint 16GB zu brauchen, in 2-3 Jahren gibts günstige 8Gb Riegel.


----------



## huntertech (24. Juli 2011)

*AW: Gamer pc 500-600 euro für kumpel*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Und wenn er meint 16GB zu brauchen, in 2-3 Jahren gibts günstige 8Gb Riegel.


 16GB ist schon eeeeetwas übertrieben


----------



## tobibo (24. Juli 2011)

huntertech schrieb:
			
		

> 16GB ist schon eeeeetwas übertrieben



Da kann man ja 2 ganze Spiele direkt in den Ram laden, wie nice xD
Und es gibt übrigens schon 16GB-Riegel für Server.


----------



## Winkl09 (25. Juli 2011)

*AW: Gamer pc 500-600 euro für kumpel*

Ne, ich nehme doch das k62 und dann noch das von Softy empfohlene USB 3.0 Panel.


----------



## Softy (25. Juli 2011)

*AW: Gamer pc 500-600 euro für kumpel*

Das Cooler Master USB3-Panel? Dann brauchst Du aber ein Board mit internem USB3-Anschluss, sonst funktioniert das nicht


----------



## tobibo (25. Juli 2011)

Da würde ich dann dieses hier nehmen, ist zwar nur mAtx, hat aber trotzdem 4 Ram-Slots, Grafikausgânge und externes sowie internes USB3 und ist für diese Ausstattung sogar noch recht günstig.
http://geizhals.at/deutschland/640298


----------



## Softy (25. Juli 2011)

*AW: Gamer pc 500-600 euro für kumpel*

Jup, das H61 Evo ist sehr gut ausgestattet


----------



## quantenslipstream (25. Juli 2011)

*AW: Gamer pc 500-600 euro für kumpel*



tobibo schrieb:


> Und es gibt übrigens schon 16GB-Riegel für Server.


 
Jop, kriegt man praktisch hinterher geworfen.


----------



## tobibo (25. Juli 2011)

Naja im Vethältnis zu den 8GB Riegeln kosten die gar nich mal sooo viel
mehr


----------



## Winkl09 (28. Juli 2011)

*AW: Gamer pc 500-600 euro für kumpel*

Das Gigabyte GA-PA65-UD3-B3, H61 (B3) (dual PC3-10667U DDR3) | Geizhals.at Deutschland hat doch einen internen USB3 Anschluss oder nicht?


----------



## huntertech (28. Juli 2011)

*AW: Gamer pc 500-600 euro für kumpel*

Jap, einen internen Anschluss hat es.


----------



## Winkl09 (28. Juli 2011)

*AW: Gamer pc 500-600 euro für kumpel*



Softy schrieb:


> Das Cooler Master USB3-Panel? Dann brauchst Du aber ein Board mit internem USB3-Anschluss, sonst funktioniert das nicht



Hm. Ich habe Softys Post so verstanden, dass es doch keinen hat...


----------



## Softy (28. Juli 2011)

*AW: Gamer pc 500-600 euro für kumpel*



Winkl09 schrieb:


> Hm. Ich habe Softys Post so verstanden, dass es doch keinen hat...



Nach nur 40 Seiten im Thread kann es schon mal zu Missverständnissen kommen 

Das Board hat einen internen USB3-Port.


----------



## huntertech (28. Juli 2011)

*AW: Gamer pc 500-600 euro für kumpel*



Winkl09 schrieb:


> Hm. Ich habe Softys Post so verstanden, dass es doch keinen hat...


 Der Post soll wohl einfach nur heißen, dass du drauf achten sollst, dass dein Board auch wirklich so einen Anschluss hat.

Apropros: 40 Seiten, das ist doch ein neuer Rekord


----------



## Winkl09 (28. Juli 2011)

*AW: Gamer pc 500-600 euro für kumpel*

Naja, bei meinen ganzen zwischenzeitlichen Fragen 
Also geht das doch mit dem Board?
Ich muss noch ein bisschen Zeit totschlagen und warte eigentlich noch ein bisschen auf einen Preissturz, der aber wohl leider nicht stattfinden wird...


----------



## huntertech (28. Juli 2011)

*AW: Gamer pc 500-600 euro für kumpel*

Zeit kannst du auch ohne uns totschlagen  Ja, klar geht das mit dem Board, du hast ja 1x intern USB 3.0. Ich weiß jetzt nur nich, ob der eine interne Port für 2 externe reicht oder nur für einen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (28. Juli 2011)

*AW: Gamer pc 500-600 euro für kumpel*



huntertech schrieb:


> Ich weiß jetzt nur nich, ob der eine interne Port für 2 externe reicht oder nur für einen.


 
Ist genauso wie bei USB 2. Ein interner Anschluss reicht für zwei Ports.


----------



## Softy (28. Juli 2011)

*AW: Gamer pc 500-600 euro für kumpel*

Der interne reicht für 2 Anschlüsse. Mit diesem Adapter:Lian Li UC-01 extern/intern USB 3.0-Konverter


----------



## huntertech (28. Juli 2011)

*AW: Gamer pc 500-600 euro für kumpel*

Ich meine jetzt ohne Adapter, sondern mit den/dem Kabel/n, das/die vom Frontpanel abgehen. Den Adapter kenne ich ja.


----------



## Softy (28. Juli 2011)

*AW: Gamer pc 500-600 euro für kumpel*

Maximal 2, z.B. beim CM Storm Enforcer. Die meisten Gehäuse können im Moment noch nichts mit internen USB3 Ports anfangen.


----------



## huntertech (28. Juli 2011)

*AW: Gamer pc 500-600 euro für kumpel*

Ja eben das Maximal ist das Problem. Ich weiß ja, dass man aus einem internen Anschluss 2 externe machen kann aber ich weiß nicht, ob sein Frontpanel dies auch macht bzw. welcher er überhaupt hat/nimmt.


----------



## Softy (28. Juli 2011)

*AW: Gamer pc 500-600 euro für kumpel*

Welches Gehäuse nimmst Du denn?


----------



## Winkl09 (28. Juli 2011)

*AW: Gamer pc 500-600 euro für kumpel*

Lancool k62

Gehäuse: Lancool PC-K62 | Geizhals.at Deutschland
Board: Gigabyte GA-PA65-UD3-B3, H61 (B3) (dual PC3-10667U DDR3) | Geizhals.at Deutschland


----------



## Softy (28. Juli 2011)

*AW: Gamer pc 500-600 euro für kumpel*

Das Lancool hat ja kein USB3 im Frontpanel. Da könntest Du dann das Cooler Master Frontpanel einbauen, wenn Du Front USB3 haben möchtest. Oder Du nimmst das Cooler Master CM Storm Enforcer mit Sichtfenster (SGC-1000-KWN1-GP) | Geizhals.at Deutschland


----------



## Winkl09 (28. Juli 2011)

*AW: Gamer pc 500-600 euro für kumpel*

Ja, ich möchte ja auch das Coolermaster Frontpanel einbauen, wenn dass alles so passt. Also ich meine, das, welches du da in deiner Notiz hast...


----------



## Softy (28. Juli 2011)

*AW: Gamer pc 500-600 euro für kumpel*

Das passt dann schon. Falls beim Lancool kein 3,5" auf 5,25" Einschub-Adapter dabei ist, bräuchtest Du noch sowas hier: DeLOCK Einbaurahmen 3.5" auf 5.25" schwarz (18136) | Geizhals.at Deutschland


----------



## Gazelle (28. Juli 2011)

*AW: Gamer pc 500-600 euro für kumpel*

Wenn Softy das sagt wirds auch funktionieren, mit seinem Frontanschluss!


----------



## Winkl09 (28. Juli 2011)

*AW: Gamer pc 500-600 euro für kumpel*

Das steht doc haber bei der Gehäusebeschreibung bei, dass da die 5,25" Schächte vorhanden sind oder brauche ich die 3,5", ich kann das hier nicht so herauslesen...


----------



## huntertech (28. Juli 2011)

*AW: Gamer pc 500-600 euro für kumpel*

Was meinst du denn?

5,25" ist für opt. Laufwerke (DVD, ...) oder entkoppelte Festplatten, 3,5" für "normale" Festplatten und 2,5" für Notebook-Festplatten und SSDs.


----------



## Softy (28. Juli 2011)

*AW: Gamer pc 500-600 euro für kumpel*

Das Panel ist im 3,5" Format. Daher brauchst Du einen 3,5" Einschubadapter. Ich glaube, beim Lancool ist keiner dabei, aber ganz sicher bin ich mir da nicht. Am Besten Du schaust mal ein paar Reviews zum Gehäuse an. Aber 1-2€ für so einen Einschubadapter ist ja auch überschaubar


----------



## Winkl09 (28. Juli 2011)

*AW: Gamer pc 500-600 euro für kumpel*

Wieso, card-reader haben doch die gleiche Größe oder nicht?


----------



## Softy (28. Juli 2011)

*AW: Gamer pc 500-600 euro für kumpel*

Die meisten CardReader sind im 3,5" Format. Dafür bräuchtest Du dann natürlich auch einen Einbaurahmen.


----------



## huntertech (28. Juli 2011)

*AW: Gamer pc 500-600 euro für kumpel*

Oder man sucht sich ein gehäuse (so wie ich  ), mit einem 5,25"/3,5"-Einschub, da passt nämlich beide rein, du kannst da das Mittelstück von der Blende abnehmen.


----------



## trayo (28. Juli 2011)

*AW: Gamer pc 500-600 euro für kumpel*

wird ein eigener Thread
-----------------------


----------



## Winkl09 (28. Juli 2011)

*AW: Gamer pc 500-600 euro für kumpel*

Mh..kannst du dir bitte einen neuen Thread aufmachen? Das stört jetzt einwenig finde ich, zumal bei mir ja kein Monitor im Budget mit dabei sein soll etc. ...

@Softy/huntertech:
Da muss ich wohl doch einen Adapter nehmen


----------



## Softy (28. Juli 2011)

*AW: Gamer pc 500-600 euro für kumpel*

@trayo

Mach bitte einen eigenen Thread auf, sonst wird es schnell unübersichtlich hier drin. 

@topic

Du könntest zwischendurch mal wieder Deine aktuelle Zusammenstellung posten.


----------



## huntertech (28. Juli 2011)

*AW: Gamer pc 500-600 euro für kumpel*



Winkl09 schrieb:


> Mh..kannst du dir bitte einen neuen Thread aufmachen? Das stört jetzt einwenig finde ich, zumal bei mir ja kein Monitor im Budget mit dabei sein soll etc. ...
> 
> @Softy/huntertech:
> Da muss ich wohl doch einen Adapter nehmen


 Du hast mit dem kompletten Post Recht


----------



## Winkl09 (28. Juli 2011)

*AW: Gamer pc 500-600 euro für kumpel*

Zusammenstellung: 
CPU: Intel Core i5-2400, 4x 3.10GHz, boxed
Board: Gigabyte GA-PA65-UD3-B3, H61 (B3) (dual PC3-10667U DDR3) | Geizhals.at Deutschland
 RAM: G.Skill DIMM Kit 4GB PC3-10667U CL9-9-9-24
 HDD: Samsung Spinpoint F3 500GB
 NT: XFX Core Edition PRO 450W ATX 2.3 (P1-450s-XXB9)
Gehäuse: Lancool PC-K63 | Geizhals.at Deutschland
 Graka: Gigabyte GeForce GTX 560 Ti OC, 1024MB GDDR5
Brenner: LG Electronics GH22NS50


----------



## Softy (28. Juli 2011)

*AW: Gamer pc 500-600 euro für kumpel*

Ich würde beim Lancool K62 bleiben, das K63 soll verarbeitungstechnisch Mist sein.

Rest:


----------



## Winkl09 (28. Juli 2011)

*AW: Gamer pc 500-600 euro für kumpel*

Dann muss ja aber noch dieser Einbaudings dazu...


----------



## huntertech (28. Juli 2011)

*AW: Gamer pc 500-600 euro für kumpel*

Und die Asus-Karte nehmen, im Leerlauf lauser 
[FONT=&quot]Asus ENGTX560 Ti DCII/2DI[/FONT]


----------



## Softy (28. Juli 2011)

*AW: Gamer pc 500-600 euro für kumpel*

Das Front USB3 des Lancool K63 ist aber nichts anderes als ein Verlängerungskabel, das nach hinten durchs Gehäuse gezogen wird und dann am externen USB3 Anschluss des Boards angesteckt wird.


----------



## huntertech (28. Juli 2011)

*AW: Gamer pc 500-600 euro für kumpel*

Für sowas hat Softy doch seine Signatur, kauf lieber das Teil


----------



## Winkl09 (28. Juli 2011)

*AW: Gamer pc 500-600 euro für kumpel*

Ja, will ich ja auch. Aber beim k62 brauch ich dann ja den zusätzl. Einbauschacht.


----------



## Softy (28. Juli 2011)

*AW: Gamer pc 500-600 euro für kumpel*

Der Einbaurahmen kostet ~1€. Wo ist da das Problem?


----------



## Winkl09 (29. Juli 2011)

*AW: Gamer pc 500-600 euro für kumpel*

So, dann kommt der Einbaurahmen auch noch dazu. Ich hoffe das passt alles so. Ich werde den PC dann jetzt bald bestellen, viel mehr werden sich die Preise wohl nicht mehr verringern.


----------



## huntertech (29. Juli 2011)

*AW: Gamer pc 500-600 euro für kumpel*

Also wie die Zusammenstellung oben auf der Seite, nur mit der Asus-Karte, dem K62, dem USB 3.0-Frontpanel und dem Einbaurahmen


----------



## Winkl09 (29. Juli 2011)

*AW: Gamer pc 500-600 euro für kumpel*

Hm, soll ich wirklich die Asus Karte nehmen? Merkt man das wirklich?


----------



## huntertech (29. Juli 2011)

*AW: Gamer pc 500-600 euro für kumpel*

In einem sehr leises System merkst du den Unterschied zwischen 0,4 und 0,8 Sone schon. 0,8 Sone ist ungefähr so laut, wie der Boxed-Lüfter im Leerlauf, 0,4 wie die Samsung-Platte ohne Entkoppler


----------



## Softy (29. Juli 2011)

*AW: Gamer pc 500-600 euro für kumpel*

Die Asus ist auch sehr gut


----------



## Winkl09 (29. Juli 2011)

*AW: Gamer pc 500-600 euro für kumpel*

Ich brauche aber keine Silent Karte und da soweiso Lüfter im Gehäuse sind wird man den Unterschied wohl nicht so merken denk ich mal..


----------



## huntertech (29. Juli 2011)

*AW: Gamer pc 500-600 euro für kumpel*

Es ist ja deine Entscheidung. Wenn du absichtlich etwas kaufst, dass es auch in besser gibt, von mir aus, ich seh nur keinen Sinn darin.


----------



## Softy (29. Juli 2011)

*AW: Gamer pc 500-600 euro für kumpel*



Winkl09 schrieb:


> Ich brauche aber keine Silent Karte und da  soweiso Lüfter im Gehäuse sind wird man den Unterschied wohl nicht so  merken denk ich mal..



Sehe ich genauso. Nimm einfach die, die gerade günstiger ist, mit keiner der beiden Karten machst Du was falsch.


----------



## Winkl09 (29. Juli 2011)

*AW: Gamer pc 500-600 euro für kumpel*

Ja, ich nehme das günstigere Modell. Mit den ganzen Korrekturen ist das alles auch schon wieder fast zu teuer, das sind nicht 500-600€ sondern schon 700€...


----------



## huntertech (29. Juli 2011)

*AW: Gamer pc 500-600 euro für kumpel*

So viel wurde ja jetzt nicht korrigiert, als dass der Preis dadurch so hochgehen würde...


----------



## Winkl09 (29. Juli 2011)

*AW: Gamer pc 500-600 euro für kumpel*

ca. 50€ für das Gehäuse
(Elite 430 -->K62)

ca. 20€ für das Board, etc.


----------



## Softy (29. Juli 2011)

*AW: Gamer pc 500-600 euro für kumpel*

Wie wäre es mit dem Sharkoon T9 Value rot, weiß, grün oder schwarz mit Sichtfenster oder Zalman Z9 Plus schwarz oder Xigmatek Midgard-W mit X-Sichtfenster oder Lancool PC-K58 ?


----------



## huntertech (29. Juli 2011)

*AW: Gamer pc 500-600 euro für kumpel*

Du kannst ja auch das Elite nehmen, spricht ja kaum was dagegen. Nur ich empfehle immer ruhig etwas mehr in die Komponenten zu investieren, die du längere Zeit nicht tauscht (Gehäuse) oder in die, die in näherem Kontakt mit dir stehen und deutlich mehr nützen als eine stärkere Hardware (Soundkarte, Kopfhörer/Boxen, Maus, Tastatur, Monitor).


----------



## Winkl09 (29. Juli 2011)

*AW: Gamer pc 500-600 euro für kumpel*

@Softy: Die habe ich mir ja schonmal alle angeguckt, aber ich möchte auch ein "wetigeres" Gehäuse, welches ich in nächster Zeit nicht tauschen möchte/muss.
Deswegen stimme ich hunter in dem Punkt vollständig zu 
Ein Freund hatte ein Gehäuse in der Preisklasse von dem Elite, das ist nach einem halben Jahr zusammengefallen^^


----------



## Softy (29. Juli 2011)

*AW: Gamer pc 500-600 euro für kumpel*

Deswegen habe ich ja Gehäuse in der Preisklasse zwischen dem CM 430 und dem Lancool K62 verlinkt. V.a. das Midgard und das Lancool K58 wären ebenfalls sehr hochwertig. Aber wenn es im Budget ist, ist das K62 natürlich auch sehr gut.


----------



## huntertech (29. Juli 2011)

*AW: Gamer pc 500-600 euro für kumpel*

Meine Mutter hat auch eines der Elite-Gehäuse... hab es erst als Fußablage benutzt, ist aber dauernd umgefallen das Mistding und jz ist ne riesen Beule in der Seitenwand


----------



## Winkl09 (31. Juli 2011)

*AW: Gamer pc 500-600 euro für kumpel*



Hm. mein Vater möchte alles bei einem Anbieter bestellen -.-
Am liebsten bei Amazon. Das ist da leider alles ziemlich teuer. Ich finde dort aber nicht den Einbaurahmen, könntet ihr mal nach dem Link schauen? Ich finde dort nur irgendwelche anderen Größen...


----------



## huntertech (31. Juli 2011)

*AW: Gamer pc 500-600 euro für kumpel*

Amazon würde ich vergessen, da hast du am Ende nen Hunderter Mehrkosten -.-


----------



## RonnieColeman (31. Juli 2011)

*AW: Gamer pc 500-600 euro für kumpel*

ich würde mindfactory nehmen. wenn du zwischen 0-6 uhr in der Nacht bestellst entfallen die versandkosten, solange du mehr als 200€ bestellst. amazon ist in sachen hardware richtig teuer. da kann man schon fast zu nem PC laden gehen. ansonsten sind Home of hardware und hardwareversand noch gut und günstig. Bei K&M kannste mal gucken. die haben deutschlandweit filialien. pss da aber auf die machen manchmal einen internet-preis und im laden ist es dann teuerer. ist mir passiert. hab nen board gesehen für 124€ und hab dann 144 bezahlt, weil die die Mehrwertsteuer noch draufgepackt haben. aber als ich da nochmal hin bin und das gesagt habe haben die mir die Differenz in bar zurückgegeben.


----------



## Winkl09 (31. Juli 2011)

*AW: Gamer pc 500-600 euro für kumpel*

Ja, Amazon ist ******* in solchen Sachen.
Hat schon jemand Erfahrungen mit planet4one gemacht?


----------



## huntertech (31. Juli 2011)

*AW: Gamer pc 500-600 euro für kumpel*

Ich glaube, dass ich da mal was bestellt habe und das kam an


----------



## Winkl09 (31. Juli 2011)

*AW: Gamer pc 500-600 euro für kumpel*

Aha, das klingt aber nicht sehr vertrauenswürdig...

Ich kaufe alles bei Mindfactory, obwohl der Einbaurahmen irgendwie nur mit PayPal bezahlt werden kann?


----------



## huntertech (31. Juli 2011)

*AW: Gamer pc 500-600 euro für kumpel*

Ich habe da wie gesagt schonmal bestellt und es kam an wie bei jedem anderen Händler auch, nichts ungewöhnliches


----------



## Winkl09 (31. Juli 2011)

*AW: Gamer pc 500-600 euro für kumpel*

Ich habe jetzt alles bei Mindfactory bestellt.
Ichh abe zu spät gesehen, dass bei dem Board B65 statt H61 steht, macht das etwas?
Hoffentlich nicht, mein Vater ist sauer :O


----------



## Softy (31. Juli 2011)

*AW: Gamer pc 500-600 euro für kumpel*

Welches Board hast Du genau genommen? Poste mal nen Link bitte.


----------



## Winkl09 (31. Juli 2011)

*AW: Gamer pc 500-600 euro für kumpel*

Gigabyte GA-PA65-UD3-B3, H61 (B3) (dual PC3-10667U DDR3) | Geizhals.at Deutschland


----------



## quantenslipstream (31. Juli 2011)

*AW: Gamer pc 500-600 euro für kumpel*

Das ist doch ein H61 Brett, du meinst sicher die Bezeichnung "B3". Das steht für den reparierten Chipsatz.


----------



## Softy (31. Juli 2011)

*AW: Gamer pc 500-600 euro für kumpel*

Das Board passt und ist sogar sehr gut ausgestattet


----------



## Winkl09 (31. Juli 2011)

*AW: Gamer pc 500-600 euro für kumpel*

Gigabyte GA-PA65-UD3-B3 B65 Sockel 1155 Rev3 - Computer Shop - Hardware, Notebook
Da steht das mit B65, nicht B3.
Aber in der Beschreibung steht auch etwas von H61 steht, also ich war mir schon sicher, dass das so stimmt, aber ich wollte lieber nochmal nachfragen 
Das Board gefällt mir von der Ausstattung auch sehr gut


----------



## quantenslipstream (31. Juli 2011)

*AW: Gamer pc 500-600 euro für kumpel*

Das B65 kommt von Gigabyte, beschwer dich bei denen, wieso die das so nennen.


----------



## Softy (31. Juli 2011)

*AW: Gamer pc 500-600 euro für kumpel*

Das passt schon, das ist ein Ableger vom H61-Chipsatz (glaub mit mehr USB-Ports oder so)


----------



## quantenslipstream (31. Juli 2011)

*AW: Gamer pc 500-600 euro für kumpel*



Softy schrieb:


> Das passt schon, das ist ein Ableger vom H61-Chipsatz (glaub mit mehr USB-Ports oder so)


 
Und hat keine Grafikschnittstelle.


----------



## Winkl09 (31. Juli 2011)

*AW: Gamer pc 500-600 euro für kumpel*

Naja, ich bin beruhigt, mein Vater jetzt auch


----------



## Softy (31. Juli 2011)

*AW: Gamer pc 500-600 euro für kumpel*

Ich bin schon total gespannt, ob der Rest kompatibel ist. 

Kleiner Scherz


----------



## Winkl09 (31. Juli 2011)

*AW: Gamer pc 500-600 euro für kumpel*



Softy schrieb:


> Ich bin schon total gespannt, ob der Rest kompatibel ist.
> 
> Kleiner Scherz



Als ich den ersten Satz gelesen habe hat es mich fast umgehauen


----------



## quantenslipstream (31. Juli 2011)

*AW: Gamer pc 500-600 euro für kumpel*

Mach noch mal eine Zusammenstellung, wo stehst du jetzt, was willst du haben?


----------



## Softy (31. Juli 2011)

*AW: Gamer pc 500-600 euro für kumpel*

Er hat schon bestellt


----------



## Winkl09 (31. Juli 2011)

*AW: Gamer pc 500-600 euro für kumpel*

Jo, alles bestellt, nach 46 Seiten


----------



## huntertech (31. Juli 2011)

*AW: Gamer pc 500-600 euro für kumpel*

47 

Beruhig deinen Vater mal, wenn ich nen neuen PC bekomme, gibt es nichts, das mich sauer machen könnte


----------



## quantenslipstream (31. Juli 2011)

*AW: Gamer pc 500-600 euro für kumpel*



Softy schrieb:


> Er hat schon bestellt


 
Wieso dann die Frage nach dem Brett?


----------



## Winkl09 (31. Juli 2011)

*AW: Gamer pc 500-600 euro für kumpel*

Weil da eine komische Bezeichnung standl. Nach dem ich mir das alles zwar nochmal 20.000 mal angeguckt hab habe ich nach dem wir bestellt haben doch nocheinmal etwas komisches gesehen: Das da B65 statt H61 stand


----------



## Winkl09 (5. August 2011)

*AW: Gamer pc 500-600 euro für kumpel*

So, habe in zusammengebaut.
Jetzt das Problem: Der Rechner läuft an, hält sich ca. 2 Sekunden, manchmal länger, und geht dann aus.
Dann läuft der wieder an, und geht wieder aus und das beliebig oft .
Ich habe kA was ich jetzt machen soll, ich hoffe ihr könnt weiterhelfen. Die Stecker habe ich schon alle überprüft.


----------



## Abufaso (5. August 2011)

Hast du ein Bild auf dem Monitor? Hörst du Piepsgeräusche?


----------



## Winkl09 (5. August 2011)

*AW: Gamer pc 500-600 euro für kumpel*

Nein, garnichts wird angezeigt, manchmal hört man am Anfang ein Rattern ...


----------



## Abufaso (5. August 2011)

Läuft die Grafikkarte an und der CPU Lüfter an?


----------



## Winkl09 (5. August 2011)

*AW: Gamer pc 500-600 euro für kumpel*

Ja, alle Lüfter drehen.


----------



## huntertech (5. August 2011)

*AW: Gamer pc 500-600 euro für kumpel*

Vielleicht ein Kurzschluss? Hast du die Frontpanelanschlüsse auch definitiv richtig herum? Und sind 24-pin und 4/8-pin auch definitiv drin?


----------



## Winkl09 (5. August 2011)

*AW: Gamer pc 500-600 euro für kumpel*

Ja. Was ich komisch finde ist, dass es 2 mal diesen 4 pin Stecker gibt. An dem einen steht DST dran. Die hängen aber auch beide an einem großen Strang.
Achso, die Frontpanel Anschlüsse habe ich alle mit der Schrift nach außen. Und wo HDD LED drauf steht, den habe ich an den HD Steckplatz gemacht (anderen gabs nicht).
Und den 8 pin Stecker habe ich nicht auf dem Board, habe ich schon gedacht.


----------



## huntertech (5. August 2011)

*AW: Gamer pc 500-600 euro für kumpel*

Alle mit der Schrift nach außen geht nicht. Du musst auf die Polung achten! Steht im Mainboard. Bei den Kabeln ist weiß immer Plus.


----------



## Abufaso (5. August 2011)

Wenn du nicht übertaktest reicht in den meisten Fällen auch der 4 Pin Stecker.


----------



## Winkl09 (5. August 2011)

*AW: Gamer pc 500-600 euro für kumpel*

@Abufaso: Ist es denn egal, welcher der 4pin Stecker?

@huntertech: Habe alles geändert und auf die Beschriftung geachtet, funktioniert immer noch nicht, gleiches Problem.


----------



## huntertech (5. August 2011)

*AW: Gamer pc 500-600 euro für kumpel*

Normalerweise passen nur die richtigen 4 Pins  Wenn es geht, steck immer 8 rein.


----------



## Winkl09 (5. August 2011)

*AW: Gamer pc 500-600 euro für kumpel*

Funktionieren aber beide...
Keine Lösung?


----------



## huntertech (5. August 2011)

*AW: Gamer pc 500-600 euro für kumpel*

Wie gesagt, steck mal beide rein, wenn es geht.


----------



## Winkl09 (5. August 2011)

*AW: Gamer pc 500-600 euro für kumpel*

Nein geht nicht. Ich habe gerade den einen RAM rausgenommen und wieder reingemacht, obwohl ich die überprüft hatte ob die richtig liefen. Jetzt ging er gerade an. Ich versuchs nochmal. Muss ich jetzt eig. im BIOS erst einstellen, das der von DVD booten soll? So war das doch immer. Mein Praktikum ist auch schon ein weilchen her


----------



## Abufaso (5. August 2011)

Normalerweise ist das optische Laufwerk vor der HDD dran. Korrigiert mich wenn ich falsch liege.


----------



## der_knoben (5. August 2011)

*AW: Gamer pc 500-600 euro für kumpel*

Normalerweise kann man das nicht genau sagen, wovon er zuerst bootet. Guck nach und stell die RAM Spannung mal auf 1,55V.


----------



## huntertech (5. August 2011)

*AW: Gamer pc 500-600 euro für kumpel*

Mittlerweile haben Boards das so, dass die automatisch erkennen, wenn was im DVD-Laufwerk ist und das dann bevorzugen (müsste zumindest).


----------



## quantenslipstream (5. August 2011)

*AW: Gamer pc 500-600 euro für kumpel*



huntertech schrieb:


> Mittlerweile haben Boards das so, dass die automatisch erkennen, wenn was im DVD-Laufwerk ist und das dann bevorzugen (müsste zumindest).


 
Nö, du kannst die Boot Reihenfolge wie gehabt im Bios einstellen. Darüber hinaus gibt es eben das Boot Menü, von dem man dann von dem jeweiligen Medium booten kann, z.B. wenn man mal eine CD starten will (für Memtest oder so), dann muss man nicht extra ins Bios gehen und was umstellen.
Daher sollte die Festplatte immer an Nummer 1 im Bios stehen, wenn es um die Bootreihenfolge geht.


----------



## huntertech (5. August 2011)

*AW: Gamer pc 500-600 euro für kumpel*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Nö, du kannst die Boot Reihenfolge wie gehabt im Bios einstellen. Darüber hinaus gibt es eben das Boot Menü, von dem man dann von dem jeweiligen Medium booten kann, z.B. wenn man mal eine CD starten will (für Memtest oder so), dann muss man nicht extra ins Bios gehen und was umstellen.
> Daher sollte die Festplatte immer an Nummer 1 im Bios stehen, wenn es um die Bootreihenfolge geht.


 Klar kann man das, weiß ich doch auch. Es ging mir nur darum, dass es mir mittlerweile so vorkommt, also würde trotzdem immer versucht werden, vom DVD-Laufwerk zu booten (schmeiß ich eine CD rein, wird das Laufwerk als 1. Bootmedium genommen). Daher vermute ich mal, dass die Boards das mittlerweile selbstständig erkennen können, trotzdem kann man das natürlich einstellen!


----------



## quantenslipstream (5. August 2011)

*AW: Gamer pc 500-600 euro für kumpel*

Nein, wenn du die Bootreihenfolge wie beschrieben einstellst, also HDD zuerst, ist es egal, was im Laufwerk ist, es wird immer von der HDD gebootet.
Wenn du einen anderen Eindruck hast, dann solltest du mal im Bios schauen und dort nach dem Grund suchen, denn Standardmäßig ist es immer noch wie vor 10 Jahren, erst Diskette, dann Laufwerk und dann HDD. Schaltet das also niemand um, bzw. stellt es korrekt ein, wird logischer Weise zuerst vom Laufwerk gebootet, wenn was drin ist (Diskette gibts ja nicht mehr).


----------



## huntertech (5. August 2011)

*AW: Gamer pc 500-600 euro für kumpel*

Mein BIOS ist schon richtig eingestellt, da kannst du dich drauf verlassen, die HDD ist natürlich vorne 

War auch nur mein Eindruck, zumindest bei USB-/eSata-Laufwerken hat er sich bestätigt (da kann ich einstellen, was ich will, die gehen immer vor, außer wenn ich es beim Booten manuell im Boot-Menü festlege). War wie gesagt nur mein Eindruck, wenn es nicht stimmt, muss man eben nochmal in's BIOS


----------



## quantenslipstream (5. August 2011)

*AW: Gamer pc 500-600 euro für kumpel*



huntertech schrieb:


> Mein BIOS ist schon richtig eingestellt, da kannst du dich drauf verlassen, die HDD ist natürlich vorne



Dann leg mal die Windows DVD ein, ich wette mit dir, da nicht vom Laufwerk gebootet wird. 

Außerdem meinte ich auch nicht speziell für dich, das war allgemein bezogen, viele stellen die Bootreihenfolge nicht um.



huntertech schrieb:


> War auch nur mein Eindruck, zumindest bei USB-/eSata-Laufwerken hat er sich bestätigt (da kann ich einstellen, was ich will, die gehen immer vor, außer wenn ich es beim Booten manuell im Boot-Menü festlege). War wie gesagt nur mein Eindruck, wenn es nicht stimmt, muss man eben nochmal in's BIOS



Hmm. Finde ich nicht, stecke ich einen Stick ein (der bootfähig ist), passiert nichts, wenn ich den Rechner starte, es wird normal von der HDD gebootet.


----------



## huntertech (5. August 2011)

*AW: Gamer pc 500-600 euro für kumpel*

Mein BIOS macht definitiv eigenständige Entscheidungen. Selbst wenn der USB-Stick nicht bootfähig ist, wird der als erstes Medium genommen und dann bricht der Vorgang ab, anstatt das zweite Medium genommen wird. Sehr merkwürdig ist ja auch, dass (selbst wenn ich im Bootmenü dann manuell die HDD auswähle) er plötzlich keinen Bootsektor auf der Platte findet, bis ich den USB-Stick rausziehe. Komische Kiste...


----------



## Winkl09 (5. August 2011)

*AW: Gamer pc 500-600 euro für kumpel*

So, danke für die Tipps. Kiste läuft jetzt ohne Probleme. Nachdem ich die Stecker *nochmal* alle neu eingesteckt habe, ging er an.

Juhu!
Danke für die tollen Tipps und das schnelle Reagieren auf meine Fragen   (besonderer Dank vorallem an: quanti, softy und huntertech, welche mich durch die gesamten 50 Seiten begleitet haben   )

Wenns doch nochmal Probleme gibt, melde ich mich nochmals.


----------



## huntertech (5. August 2011)

*AW: Gamer pc 500-600 euro für kumpel*

50 Seiten, gut, dass ich von Anfang an dabei war, sonst hätt ich das alles lesen müssen. 

Na dann viel Spaß mit deiner nun funktionierenden Kiste!


----------



## Winkl09 (5. August 2011)

*AW: Gamer pc 500-600 euro für kumpel*

Danke


----------



## quantenslipstream (5. August 2011)

*AW: Gamer pc 500-600 euro für kumpel*



huntertech schrieb:


> Mein BIOS macht definitiv eigenständige Entscheidungen. Selbst wenn der USB-Stick nicht bootfähig ist, wird der als erstes Medium genommen und dann bricht der Vorgang ab, anstatt das zweite Medium genommen wird. Sehr merkwürdig ist ja auch, dass (selbst wenn ich im Bootmenü dann manuell die HDD auswähle) er plötzlich keinen Bootsektor auf der Platte findet, bis ich den USB-Stick rausziehe. Komische Kiste...



Kauf dir mal ein vernünftiges Brett. 



Winkl09 schrieb:


> Danke für die tollen Tipps und das schnelle Reagieren auf meine Fragen   (besonderer Dank vorallem an: quanti, softy und huntertech, welche mich durch die gesamten 50 Seiten begleitet haben   )



Ich hab, glaube ich, nie eine Seite komplett gelesen, ich poste einfach immer mal wieder rein, alleine um im Gespräch zu bleiben.


----------



## tobibo (5. August 2011)

huntertech schrieb:
			
		

> Mein BIOS macht definitiv eigenständige Entscheidungen. Selbst wenn der USB-Stick nicht bootfähig ist, wird der als erstes Medium genommen und dann bricht der Vorgang ab, anstatt das zweite Medium genommen wird. Sehr merkwürdig ist ja auch, dass (selbst wenn ich im Bootmenü dann manuell die HDD auswähle) er plötzlich keinen Bootsektor auf der Platte findet, bis ich den USB-Stick rausziehe. Komische Kiste...



Das war mal bei mir bei nem alten Aldi PC  auch so.
Der hat immer, wenn ein bestimmter USB Stick drinnen war, den Bootvorgang abgebrochen mit: "invalid System Disk".
Dabei war es egal, was man im Bios als Bootdevice eingestellt hatte...
Sind halt immer diese Billigboards


----------



## quantenslipstream (5. August 2011)

*AW: Gamer pc 500-600 euro für kumpel*



tobibo schrieb:


> Sind halt immer diese Billigboards


 
Kann auch am billig Stick liegen. 

Ich hab einen Stick, der einen Blue Screen auslöst, wenn man den zu langsam einstöpselt (also langsam in den Port schiebt). 
Macht man es aber zu schnell, wird er nicht erkannt.


----------



## huntertech (5. August 2011)

*AW: Gamer pc 500-600 euro für kumpel*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Kann auch am billig Stick liegen.
> 
> Ich hab einen Stick, der einen Blue Screen auslöst, wenn man den zu langsam einstöpselt (also langsam in den Port schiebt).
> Macht man es aber zu schnell, wird er nicht erkannt.


 Mein Board ist nicht billig 

@Quanti: Das kennt man ja, mit Gefühl und angemessener Geschwindigkeit


----------



## quantenslipstream (5. August 2011)

*AW: Gamer pc 500-600 euro für kumpel*

Jop, wenn du zu langsam bist, kommt nur ein "mach mal schneller, ich muss meine Beine noch rasieren". 
bist du aber zu schnell, heißt es "nicht so schnell die Werbung geht noch ein Stück".


----------



## huntertech (6. August 2011)

*AW: Gamer pc 500-600 euro für kumpel*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Jop, wenn du zu langsam bist, kommt nur ein "mach mal schneller, ich muss meine Beine noch rasieren".
> bist du aber zu schnell, heißt es "nicht so schnell die Werbung geht noch ein Stück".


 Woher wusste ich, dass du der Erste bist, der darauf eingeht?


----------



## quantenslipstream (6. August 2011)

*AW: Gamer pc 500-600 euro für kumpel*

Ich hab keine Ahnung.


----------



## huntertech (6. August 2011)

*AW: Gamer pc 500-600 euro für kumpel*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Ich hab keine Ahnung.


 Ich lass dich irgendwann mal testen


----------

